# The days of  our driveling



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

go for it and dont get banned


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

you listened to keebs?

this thread is doomed.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> go for it and dont get banned



little quick there, ain't ya bud?!?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> little quick there, ain't ya bud?!?



no


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Keebs said:


> little quick there, ain't ya bud?!?



first time hes been qwik in a while


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2010)

Anyone wanna play twister?


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

Otis said:


> Anyone wanna play twister?



sureleft foot red


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 30, 2010)

night yall im gone go read some and then of to bed


----------



## Otis (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> sureleft foot red


 


I ain't playing with you, you were taught by Quack.


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> night yall im gone go read some and then of to bed



and stay gone


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

dang it didnt get last post AGAIN!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

3peat penalty shot


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> dang it didnt get last post AGAIN!



I tried to call ya over soes youd be poised and ready


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> dang it didnt get last post AGAIN!



Who got it


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I tried to call ya over soes youd be poised and ready



yeah i was sleepin on the job...


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

hey bamer nice to see you so soon again


----------



## slip (Jun 30, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Who got it



Bamar


Howdy Miss Dobbs.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah i was sleepin on the job...



happens to the best of em


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 30, 2010)

as i was saying(twice- now 3 times) long day. Stayed up long enough to see Tuffy go down in a blaze of glory, got up early and went and checked trailcams/feeders, and then got to work just in time for an emergency heart. This day sucked!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

Well I'm gonna sack it up
if I aint here in the mornin yall have a  on me


----------



## Hankus (Jun 30, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> as i was saying(twice- now 3 times) long day. Stayed up long enough to see Tuffy go down in a blaze of glory, got up early and went and checked trailcams/feeders, and then got to work just in time for an emergency heart. This day sucked!



wished i'd a seed it but glad I didnt have to pay yer price of admission


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 30, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> go for it and dont get banned


Good job Seth!.....Your spelling is getting better!!



Hankus said:


> first time hes been qwik in a while


......You been taking spelling lessons from him!!



Seth carter said:


> sureleft foot red





Otis said:


> I ain't playing with you, you were taught by Quack.


Careful Otis!! I heard he has mastered some of Quacks secret moves!!



huntin_dobbs said:


> Hey!!!!


Hey back at Ya!!



rhbama3 said:


> as i was saying(twice- now 3 times) long day. Stayed up long enough to see Tuffy go down in a blaze of glory, got up early and went and checked trailcams/feeders, and then got to work just in time for an emergency heart. This day sucked!


Hope tomorrow is better!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Where is everyone tonight! Bunch of slackers around here


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

hmmm.... I see a blowout occured 

PM's, please... someone gimme the cliff notes


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmm.... I see a blowout occured
> 
> PM's, please... someone gimme the cliff notes



Well good evening nice to see someone around besides me


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey DJ  

Not for too much longer   Na's almost home, and Iz tired!

How you doin?


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey DJ
> 
> Not for too much longer   Na's almost home, and Iz tired!
> 
> How you doin?



Bored as all get out. Forum is so slow tonight


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Bored as all get out. Forum is so slow tonight



 yeah, its snooze time for most 

Bout to hit the 3am shutdown too


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Bored as all get out. Forum is so slow tonight



 thats because all the good ones are getting thinned out.


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> yeah, its snooze time for most
> 
> Bout to hit the 3am shutdown too



Yep  3am time is a coming and so is loader time 



Workin2Hunt said:


> thats because all the good ones are getting thinned out.



And no one likes to work midnights anymore


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> And no one likes to work midnights anymore



 theres been some serious occupation of time going on here lately.


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 1, 2010)

i'm not in the "around the campfire" forum much so cut me some slack
but what in the world is this thread about?? lol


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> i'm not in the general discussions much so cut me some slack
> but what in the world is this thread about?? lol



Everything and nothing  is bout par around here


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> i'm not in the "around the campfire" forum much so cut me some slack
> but what in the world is this thread about?? lol





SnowHunter said:


> Everything and nothing  is bout par around here



Yep what she said


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 1, 2010)

haha well i'll just stay here then
the deer hunting and sports forum die down around 11:30, bunch of sissys lol


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> haha well i'll just stay here then
> the deer hunting and sports forum die down around 11:30, bunch of sissys lol



been pretty dead in here last few nights too. I think I am the only one working midnights this week


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> been pretty dead in here last few nights too. I think I am the only one working midnights this week



i gotta go to work at 7, just havent put the computer down yet lol


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> i gotta go to work at 7, just havent put the computer down yet lol



ouch I would have a heck of a time getting up with just a few hrs of sleep


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> ouch I would have a heck of a time getting up with just a few hrs of sleep



im young  lol
and getting old too fast, turned 16, got a car, now gotta pay insurance and gas money and cash for myself. the real world is closing in fast


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> im young  lol
> and getting old too fast, turned 16, got a car, now gotta pay insurance and gas money and cash for myself. the real world is closing in fast



You enjoy those years why you can I would go back in a secound.... THose was some of the best times I had and plus no worries


----------



## scteenhunter13 (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> You enjoy those years why you can I would go back in a secound.... THose was some of the best times I had and plus no worries



yeah i'm sure i'll look back and say i had it good, shoot i'm already saying that. getting old and having to be responsible and managing money and buying gas sucks!  lol

but i gotta hit the hay, i'll be on here again sometime soon. hopefully somebody comes along and keeps you company.
have a good day sir!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mornin....rub eyes.... scratch....cough

I need coffee. Be right back


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin....rub eyes.... scratch....cough
> 
> I need coffee. Be right back



brewed and ready to go sir


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Howdy JM

I just heard the coffee maker beep. AAAHHHHHH.....be right back.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

cofffffeeeeeeee....The stuff dreams are made of.....So it looks like the crowd is getting thin again,is it the summer heat causing everyone to go loony and get banned?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Well back to bed I go.... Cause I'm on vacation!!!! Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well back to bed I go.... Cause I'm on vacation!!!! Hahahahahahaha.



I outa BBQ Sauce


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> cofffffeeeeeeee....The stuff dreams are made of.....So it looks like the crowd is getting thin again,is it the summer heat causing everyone to go loony and get banned?



Some are just born that way. 

Who got banned other than Tuffdawg?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Some are just born that way.
> 
> Who got banned other than Tuffdawg?



There have been a few recently...Wickedjester was banned then re-instated,not sure what happened,then tuffy and a few others.....seems like this happens each summer though


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Who let the youngun start another one??? He don't even have his learners permit...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who let the youngun start another one??? He don't even have his learners permit...



Don't ask me I was sleeping


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Mornin' Folks!!!

Last day of jury duty......I hope.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Folks!!!
> 
> Last day of jury duty......I hope.


 
Hang em'. Hang em' all...


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning Doodlebug


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Morning Doodlebug



Hey!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning everyone!



mornin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hang em'. Hang em' all...



and hang em high


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 1, 2010)

mornin ya'll.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> mornin ya'll.....


 
Mornin' Cuban....


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mornin' Cuban....



My favorite can..... mornin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2010)

Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> My favorite can..... mornin.


 
You got any voodoo cures for a bad back??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??



cop


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??



angry husband


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??



Seth


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??



mod


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??



admin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who dat, who dat, who dat knockin on my door??



beer delivery


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> cop


 


Hankus said:


> angry husband


 


Hankus said:


> Seth


 


Hankus said:


> mod


 

WHAT???? They made Benji a Mod and he's out to get Quack???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> WHAT???? They made Benji a Mod and he's out to get Quack???



possible but not probable


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got any voodoo cures for a bad back??



 Did that help ya!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

rekon he aint gonna tell us


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

anybody else cringe when they see they have a notification, I figger its a matter of time til the big three from one of the mods(first, last and only)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Did that help ya!!!!


 
NO !!!



Hankus said:


> anybody else cringe when they see they have a notification, I figger its a matter of time til the big three from one of the mods(first, last and only)


 

Nope..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> anybody else cringe when they see they have a notification, I figger its a matter of time til the big three from one of the mods(first, last and only)



Why cringe,if you know you did something why do it...I will admit to sending pm's alot recently since some folks are getting , how shall I say uppity lately.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why cringe,if you know you did something why do it...I will admit to sending pm's alot recently since some folks are getting , how shall I say uppity lately.....


 
Uppity drivelers,,,,,,,,now there's a good one for Jesse Jackson to get ahold to...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope..



rekon I jus got bad nerves


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

didn't say they was drivelers....Some folks are just flying off the handle when they don't read/understand what is said or who said it....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Why cringe,if you know you did something why do it...I will admit to sending pm's alot recently since some folks are getting , how shall I say uppity lately.....



it aint always what ya posted its what they interpret from what ya post, and I dont always look at it from every angle fer I post it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> rekon I jus got bad nerves


 
Or a real bad guilty concious..



jmfauver said:


> didn't say they was drivelers....Some folks are just flying off the handle when they don't read/understand what is said or who said it....


 
Shut up idjit, you don't have a clue what your talkin about!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> didn't say they was drivelers....Some folks are just flying off the handle when they don't read/understand what is said or who said it....



daddy told me theys always one that aint in on the joke and they usually dont need to be


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or a real bad guilty concious..



caint be that I aint got enuff left to let it have emotions


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

idjit here and counted


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Why is it when you KNOW you can sleep late, I dunno, like when you're on VACATION, you can't??  But on work days you could just sleep forever?!?!  
Mornin folks!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why is it when you KNOW you can sleep late, I dunno, like when you're on VACATION, you can't??  But on work days you could just sleep forever?!?!
> Mornin folks!



Mornin Keebs 

I hate that too. Problem with me is lately I can never sleep past about 4:00am.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why is it when you KNOW you can sleep late, I dunno, like when you're on VACATION, you can't?? But on work days you could just sleep forever?!?!
> Mornin folks!


 
Or the drugs wear off and you wake up..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin Keebs
> 
> I hate that too. Problem with me is lately I can never sleep past about 4:00am.



The only time I was an "early riser" was when I drove a school bus and I was up by 5:00, on the road by 6:45, I "adjusted" to that but I have never really been a "morning person" but my bus kids always asked how I was so "chipper", heck, I'd done been UP half the morning!! 
Sam have a big BD bash?

Hey Tiny............... who been messin wiff you?  Who I need to get????


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> idjit here and counted





X2...


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 1, 2010)

scteenhunter13 said:


> i'm not in the "around the campfire" forum much so cut me some slack
> but what in the world is this thread about?? lol



Quid not tell you about what the thread is about scteenhunter13, but (your avitar) three deer and one shotgun? Now that was a GOOD day.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or the drugs wear off and you wake up..



No relief yet, huh shuggums?  I sowwy!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> X2...



G'mornin Quack!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Quid not tell you about what the thread is about scteenhunter13, but (your avitar) three deer and one shotgun? Now that was a GOOD day.


 
Where'd you dig that post up. Don't they know that the Driveler is a "No Slack" zone???



Keebs said:


> No relief yet, huh shuggums? I sowwy!


 
Heck no!!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or a real bad guilty concious..
> 
> 
> 
> Shut up idjit, you don't have a clue what your talkin about!!!





Hankus said:


> daddy told me theys always one that aint in on the joke and they usually dont need to be



Sure just trying to get me banned ain't ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where'd you dig that post up. Don't they know that the Driveler is a "No Slack" zone???
> 
> 
> 
> Heck no!!!


Dang Bro, I swear, if we were closer, well.......... you wouldn't ............... uuuuhhh.............. it wouldn't ........... ok, us WOW's can get together &  it out of ya, how 'bout that??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Dang Bro, I swear, if we were closer, well.......... you wouldn't ............... uuuuhhh.............. it wouldn't ........... ok, us WOW's can get together &  it out of ya, how 'bout that??


 
I'll be here when y'all are ready..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be here when y'all are ready..



Uh huh...That's what you were fishin for.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be here when y'all are ready..



I'll come over and bring quack and seth


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll be here when y'all are ready..






Sterlo58 said:


> Uh huh...That's what you were fishin for.



*Duh*, ya think?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I'll come over and bring quack and seth



Hey, you avoiding me???  I ASKED who was messin wiff you, who I need to take care of?!?!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where'd you dig that post up. Don't they know that the Driveler is a "No Slack" zone???
> 
> 
> 
> Heck no!!!



Yes, yes, yes... I just hope you get to feelin better. Once that happens, will be looking for some posts with kindness as a major theme.  

I have been banned from the computer for three days starting now.  That will give y'all a little relief from this newbee.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

g'mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I'll come over and bring quack and seth


 
At this point I don't care, just make Quack trim his nasty toenails first. I've been telling him that french tips on a doods toes just ain't cool.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes, yes, yes... I just hope you get to feelin better. Once that happens, will be looking for some posts with kindness as a major theme.
> 
> I have been banned from the computer for three days starting now.  That will give y'all a little relief from this newbee.


 You've been put on restriction????? 



Jeff Raines said:


> g'mornin



Hey Jeff!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey, you avoiding me???  I ASKED who was messin wiff you, who I need to take care of?!?!



SOOOOOOWYYYYYYY...I musta missed it...They not messing w/ me.I just see alot of whining about people,so I decided to pm some items instead of posting,cause I don't wanna hear no whining!!!

Thanks for asking though


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At this point I don't care, just make Quack trim his nasty toenails first. I've been telling him that french tips on a doods toes just ain't cool.



Trina at Happy Nail say he her numba one custuma.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> Yes, yes, yes... I just hope you get to feelin better. Once that happens, will be looking for some posts with *kindness* as a major theme.
> 
> I have been banned from the computer for three days starting now. That will give y'all a little relief from this newbee.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> At this point I don't care, just make Quack trim his nasty toenails first. I've been telling him that french tips on a doods toes just ain't cool.




The scary thing is you were checking out his toes...Now I know why your back hurts....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> SOOOOOOWYYYYYYY...I musta missed it...They not messing w/ me.I just see alot of whining about people,so I decided to pm some items instead of posting,cause I don't wanna hear no whining!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking though


 

AAAAAnnnnndddddd, you learned that those very same people are just as whiney in PM's too, didn'tcha...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> SOOOOOOWYYYYYYY...I musta missed it...They not messing w/ me.I just see alot of whining about people,so I decided to pm some items instead of posting,cause I don't wanna hear no whining!!!
> 
> Thanks for asking though


*whew* I was "just about" to get in my neeegysuit & start stawkin!!  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> At this point I don't care, just make Quack trim his nasty toenails first. I've been telling him that french tips on a doods toes just ain't cool.





Sterlo58 said:


> Trina at Happy Nail say he her numba one custuma.



ohgawd ya'll quit


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> *whew* I was "just about" to get in my neeegysuit & start stawkin!!


----------



## MoonPie (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You've been put on restriction?????



just going away from the world for three days   thanks Keebs, I think.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> The scary thing is you were checking out his toes...Now I know why your back hurts....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> AAAAAnnnnndddddd, you learned that those very same people are just as whiney in PM's too, didn'tcha...



Nope they got the joke or comments made,it is some of the "new" folks who are whining too much........


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Alright back to the grind for 2 more days.....until the weekend only to be on-call still and  forever!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

MoonPie said:


> just going away from the world for three days   thanks Keebs, I think.



the way you put it, it could have been taken 2 different ways,
1- Mama said "No more computer"
2- Boss said "No more computer"
ok one more
3 - Mods/Admins said "No more computer"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Why is it when you KNOW you can sleep late, I dunno, like when you're on VACATION, you can't??  But on work days you could just sleep forever?!?!
> Mornin folks!



mornin Keebs



Hooked On Quack said:


> X2...



can I be counted twice since its a new page 



jmfauver said:


> Sure just trying to get me banned ain't ya



yes 




on another note see ya in three days moonbat


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

good moanin'.......
Day 4 of the call week. I'm gettin' too old for this........stuff.
time for some coffee!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Alright back to the grind for 2 more days.....until the weekend only to be on-call still and  forever!!!!!!



dont work too hard


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 1, 2010)

Mornin' Yall!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Alright back to the grind for 2 more days.....until the weekend only to be on-call still and  forever!!!!!!



Later Tiny!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> good moanin'.......
> Day 4 of the call week. I'm gettin' too old for this........stuff.
> time for some coffee!



morn bamer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!!



mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornin Keebs


Mernin!



rhbama3 said:


> good moanin'.......
> Day 4 of the call week. I'm gettin' too old for this........stuff.
> time for some coffee!


We won't go there.............. but mornin anyway.....



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' Yall!!


Heeeyy Sulli!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bbd


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Yawn*Stretch*Scratch*   Mornin folks....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yawn*Stretch*Scratch*   Mornin folks....



WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY jus in case you missed it


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY jus in case you missed it



idjit....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjit....



yep here and counted fer jus like Quack


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

mornin' peoples.......


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yawn*Stretch*Scratch*   Mornin folks....


Isn't Vacation wondermusss??? 



Hankus said:


> WAKEY WAKEY HANDS OFF SNAKEY jus in case you missed it



find another wakeup line, dat ones gotten past old........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> mornin' peoples.......



Heyyyy darlin', how u r?


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

You put your right foot in,

You put your right foot out,

You put your right foot in

And you shake it all about.

You do the Hokey Pokey

And you turn yourself around,

That's what it's all about.


​


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Isn't Vacation wondermusss???
> 
> 
> 
> find another wakeup line, dat ones gotten past old........



I am reminded of a line from Full Metal Jacket.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> I am reminded of a line from Full Metal Jacket.........



I have room for another pm or 2..................


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I have room for another pm or 2..................



Mornin' Peach Blossom!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>



Heyyyyy


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


G'mornin Sista! 



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Mornin' Peach Blossom!!!



 You back on duty wiff The MasterMan Bama??


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>


 
What are you grinnin at?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks



SpitSista!!!  How's the chicken pen building going?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> G'mornin Sista!
> 
> 
> 
> You back on duty wiff The MasterMan Bama??



....just this past Mon, Wed, and tonight.......but durn that is enough!!!!  His call kills me....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....just this past Mon, Wed, and tonight.......but durn that is enough!!!!  His call kills me....



Ya'll be the *A* Team!!!  "Git'rdone"!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....just this past Mon, Wed, and tonight.......but durn that is enough!!!! His call kills me....



me too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you grinnin at?



....she can't post those thoughts on the board!!!


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm hungry. One of you WOWs go fix me some breakfast.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Any of y'alls parents fuss and holler at each other alot?

My parents are constantly argueing.
While I was hanging gutters at their house 2 days ago,with my 9 year old daughter there.Mom and dad get into it,I'm outside when I hear mom call dad the offspring of a female dogDad is telling mom it's over, to get out,blah,blah.
I go inside,tell my daughter to go get in the truck and let them know how dumb they are acting.
The older they get the worse it seems to be.

Back over there yesterday,now they are planning vacation


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

mornen kaintuck


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> me too.



....shoulda went to a voodoo doctor while you were in New Orleans so she could have taken the curse ofn' you!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> SpitSista!!!  How's the chicken pen building going?



Yup, but its lookin rather pitiful   Rethinking how its done, at the moment.. prolly adjust fire and give it another shot tonight


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Otis said:


> I'm hungry. One of you WOWs go fix me some breakfast.



OFH is up......I hear she cooks bacon pretty good.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....shoulda went to a voodoo doctor while you were in New Orleans so she could have taken the curse ofn' you!!!!



i think i stepped on another ones foot down there.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> mornen kaintuck



Good Mornin' Hankus


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Heyyyyy



Hello!



Keebs said:


> G'mornin Sista!



Hey Sista!



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks



Mornin' Sista!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you grinnin at?



Those pain meds sure do make you grumpy.....or have you taken them yet?



rhbama3 said:


> me too.



Hey Robert!



Otis said:


> I'm hungry. One of you WOWs go fix me some breakfast.



Ok, hold your breath........



Jeff Raines said:


> Any of y'alls parents fuss and holler at each other alot?
> 
> My parents are constantly argueing.
> While I was hanging gutters at their house 2 days ago,with my 9 year old daughter there.Mom and dad get into it,I'm outside when I hear mom call dad the offspring of a female dogDad is telling mom it's over, to get out,blah,blah.
> ...



Typical love-hate relationship.....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Any of y'alls parents fuss and holler at each other alot?
> 
> My parents are constantly argueing.
> While I was hanging gutters at their house 2 days ago,with my 9 year old daughter there.Mom and dad get into it,I'm outside when I hear mom call dad the offspring of a female dogDad is telling mom it's over, to get out,blah,blah.
> ...



Sounds like my parents  Course, bein bout 3000 miles away helps


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Any of y'alls parents fuss and holler at each other alot?
> 
> My parents are constantly argueing.
> While I was hanging gutters at their house 2 days ago,with my 9 year old daughter there.Mom and dad get into it,I'm outside when I hear mom call dad the offspring of a female dogDad is telling mom it's over, to get out,blah,blah.
> ...


 
It's called a love hate relationship, they love to hate each other..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin Sista  How you be?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> i think i stepped on another ones foot down there.



dangit man..... Well at least you got some good groceries to eat while you were there.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista  How you be?



I'm great!  How've you been?  Haven't seen you on a lot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hello!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hiya OFHbabe!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Those pain meds sure do make you grumpy.....or have you taken them yet?


 
Haven't had one yet this mornin. Waitin on Keebs to get here with a gang of WOW's to stomp on my back. She said somethin about buck dancin or something to that effect..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Otis said:


> I'm hungry. One of you WOWs go fix me some breakfast.


Fresh cantaloupe & watermelon in the fridge, fresh chicken & turkey eggs too, help yourself, I'm on VACATION!!!!! 



SnowHunter said:


> Yup, but its lookin rather pitiful   Rethinking how its done, at the moment.. prolly adjust fire and give it another shot tonight


Hhhhmmm, send me some pics............. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called a love hate relationship, they love to hate each other..


BINGO!! 

Aaawww, my little man is growing up!!  He just learned to jump in the recliner with me!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Haven't had one yet this mornin. Waitin on Keebs to get here with a gang of WOW's to stomp on my back. She said somethin about buck dancin or something to that effect..



river dance, River Dance!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> river dance, River Dance!!


 
Aren't you suppose to be going to see somebody today?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Typical love-hate relationship.....


If it weren't for deer season,when dad is gone for 3 months,one of them would kill the other


SnowHunter said:


> Sounds like my parents  Course, bein bout 3000 miles away helps


Mine are only 20 miles,and I get called to do all repairs


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's called a love hate relationship, they love to hate each other..



Wonder if the sweet tea remedy will work on them


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> find another wakeup line, dat ones gotten past old........



mite try a new one tomorow



SnowHunter said:


> Yup, but its lookin rather pitiful   Rethinking how its done, at the moment.. prolly adjust fire and give it another shot tonight



if it holds chickens and keeps em mostly dry it will work for now


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Fresh cantaloupe & watermelon in the fridge, fresh chicken & turkey eggs too, help yourself, I'm on VACATION!!!!!


 

Enjoy it!  I was off 3 weeks and this is my first day back.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> river dance, River Dance!!



dance away....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't you suppose to be going to see somebody today?


YES!! 



Hankus said:


> mite try a new one tomorow


Thank You!!



Otis said:


> Enjoy it!  I was off 3 weeks and this is my first day back.



Believe me, I'm TRYING!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I'm great!  How've you been?  Haven't seen you on a lot.


Good  Nope.. been avoiding the drama that unfolded.. 



Keebs said:


> Fresh cantaloupe & watermelon in the fridge, fresh chicken & turkey eggs too, help yourself, I'm on VACATION!!!!!
> 
> 
> Hhhhmmm, send me some pics.............
> ...


I will  Its pretty bad  But I think a trip to the hardware store will help  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Aren't you suppose to be going to see somebody today?


Mornin Bro  How you doin? Been able to get to a Dr yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good  Nope.. been avoiding the drama that unfolded..
> 
> *I don't blame ya!!*
> 
> ...



He's waiting on us to come make a human pretzel out of him to give him some relief, you girls ready???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> If it weren't for deer season,when dad is gone for 3 months,one of them would kill the other
> 
> Mine are only 20 miles,and I get called to do all repairs
> 
> ...


Yup, Na's are bout 10 or so... and yes.. we get called for that.. cept they've become Jesus freaks  wit forceful opionions 



Hankus said:


> mite try a new one tomorow
> 
> 
> 
> if it holds chickens and keeps em mostly dry it will work for now


Yeah, thats what I figured 

alright, time to give up the puter to Na  yall be good


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Good  Nope.. been avoiding the drama that unfolded..
> 
> I will  Its pretty bad  But I think a trip to the hardware store will help
> 
> ...


 
Went to DR. yesterday and got knockout drugs, but can't stay that way forever. Hopefully I can get into the chiropractor today and get snapped back into place. (since keebs and her gang of contortionist aren't coming)


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Went to DR. yesterday and got knockout drugs, but can't stay that way forever. Hopefully I can get into the chiropractor today and get snapped back into place. (since keebs and her gang of contortionist aren't coming)



 You KNOW I would if I could!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You KNOW I would if I could!!!



....wait a minute, I am just around the corner from ya. Can ya help me out???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> ....wait a minute, I am just around the corner from ya. Can ya help me out???



Mehby, is the pool ready??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Awwww, the porcupine thread is going bye bye....


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwww, the porcupine thread is going bye bye....



Why?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Awwww, the porcupine thread is going bye bye....



Now we'll never find out what happened


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Why?


 
Too much fun?? 



Jeff Raines said:


> Now we'll never find out what happened


 
Send Quack a PM. He knows everything about everything. He's a walking encyclopedia brittanica..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Howdy Folks...Lunch break!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Folks...Lunch break!!!



Hey Chief, what? No hangings yet?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Folks...Lunch break!!!



hey Jeff C.
Think I'm going back to bed for awhile,back to the water plant tonight


----------



## wickedjester (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> There have been a few recently...Wickedjester was banned then re-instated,not sure what happened,then tuffy and a few others.....seems like this happens each summer though



I was never banned


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

mornin folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, what? No hangings yet?



Not yet.....but if there were a Gallows out front in the parking lot, maybe they wouldn't need so many jurors



Jeff Raines said:


> hey Jeff C.
> Think I'm going back to bed for awhile,back to the water plant tonight



Howdy Jeff R., get a NAP dude!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I was never banned


 
But you were banjo'd...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.


AFTERnoon, slipster! 



Jeff C. said:


> Not yet.....but if there were a Gallows out front in the parking lot, maybe they wouldn't need so many jurors
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy Jeff R., get a NAP dude!!!


Ya got that right! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> But you were banjo'd...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I was never banned



Nah, just a quick sit in the timeout chair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks.



Afternoon bud!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

88° F | 67° F  
85° F | 63° F  
85° F | 65° F  
88° F | 65° F  
88° F | 67° F  

check out them lows


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I was never banned


Greetings from da Big House!!
any word from nephew about the ladder stand?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> 88° F | 67° F
> 85° F | 63° F
> 85° F | 65° F
> 88° F | 65° F
> ...



Bout time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Catch Y'all later....back to court house....and a lot of waiting.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

ouch....dont fry eggs wit out a shirt on.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

wickedjester said:


> I was never banned



What it said under your name....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What it said under your name....



x2


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

Can't stand a liar.....just saying.....


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't stand a liar.....just saying.....



whos the liar?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Can't stand a liar.....just saying.....




Hiya..


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> whos the liar?



We have lots of them around here.



jmfauver said:


> Hiya..



Hi!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> We have lots of them around here.
> 
> Hi!



So what ya saying?




Keebs said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> So what ya saying?


 Hiya Tiny! 



Seth carter said:


>


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Tiny!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> We have lots of them around here.



interesting...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Tiny!



stawker


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stawker



Not stawker......Hawt stawker


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> stawker



Wonder what it would look like with 2 folks on my ignore list?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not stawker......Hawt stawker



Oh hush!  AND don't encourage him!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Wonder what it would look like with 2 folks on my ignore list?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


>







ok, I'ma gonna pull a 'bama............... *yawn* nap time!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Not stawker......Hawt stawker


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs
Are those chillin aggravatin you? Am I gunna have to administer corporal punishment?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Keebs
> Are those chillin aggravatin you? Am I gunna have to administer corporal punishment?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> ouch....dont fry eggs wit out a shirt on.



for future reference dont attempt bacon either until you become a professional



Seth carter said:


>



coporal- ya know like when they send ya to the military


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> for future reference dont attempt bacon either until you become a professional
> 
> 
> 
> coporal- ya know like when they send ya to the military



No beer comment?

I don't even know you anymore.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No beer comment?
> 
> I don't even know you anymore.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Stinkin WOW's, I could have turned into a vegetable before they got here to fix me. So I let a MOW snap my spine back in place.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Stinkin WOW's, I could have turned into a vegetable before they got here to fix me. So I let a MOW snap my spine back in place.



I told you I would bring Quack and Seth but Quack would not answer ( I wonder if he is mad at me for all those PM's Otis asked me to send)


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> No beer comment?
> 
> I don't even know you anymore.



well my wakeup call has been questioned as to its importance, relevance, and necessity so I decided to let my post habits slacken for a while also I'm scared that it mite be taken as a innerwinder so I figgered to let it rest a while


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I told you I would bring Quack and Seth but Quack would not answer ( I wonder if he is mad at me for all those PM's Otis asked me to send)


 
Quack was offended by my toenail comment.

This feller sho nuff knows what he's doin. Thanks Dr. Adams.
Seems he knows how drop monster bucks too.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=456479&highlight=


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I told you I would bring Quack and Seth but Quack would not answer ( I wonder if he is mad at me for all those PM's Otis asked me to send)


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

man that buffalo calamari w/ bleu cheese and fried skrimp po boy sho was good...  some of the best tea i ever had to....  Ok, nappy time.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


>








need I say more...now get in the basement


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack was offended by my toenail comment.
> 
> This feller sho nuff knows what he's doin. Thanks Dr. Adams.
> Seems he knows how drop monster bucks too.
> ...



good to hear....now get to work


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> man that buffalo calamari w/ bleu cheese and fried skrimp po boy sho was good...  some of the best tea i ever had to....  Ok, nappy time.



I aint sure what ya said other that poboy but it sounds good


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> need I say more...now get in the basement



no


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no



how ya doin feller


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> no



Now if you behave ,maybe you can


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> how ya doin feller



good wat about u


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> good to hear....now get to work


 
Hey!!!! It's better, not 100% cured yet. But I'm closer to the 6'0" I usually am, instead of the 5'0" I've been for a couple of days.

Now I know what the world looks like from GaBelle and Yara's perspective..


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!!! It's better, not 100% cured yet. But I'm closer to the 6'0" I usually am, instead of the 5'0" I've been for a couple of days.
> 
> Now I know what the world looks like from GaBelle and Yara's perspective..








Of no you did not go there....If you think your back hurts now,wait until those to catch up w/ you!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> the way you put it, it could have been taken 2 different ways,
> 1- Mama said "No more computer"
> 2- Boss said "No more computer"
> ok one more
> 3 - Mods/Admins said "No more computer"





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey!!!! It's better, not 100% cured yet. But I'm closer to the 6'0" I usually am, instead of the 5'0" I've been for a couple of days.
> 
> Now I know what the world looks like from GaBelle and Yara's perspective..



that last comment was LOW!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> good wat about u



tolable


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> that last comment was LOW!



They both taller then my wife...Just saying


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> man that buffalo calamari w/ bleu cheese and fried skrimp po boy sho was good...  some of the best tea i ever had to....  Ok, nappy time.



Where's that?



OutFishHim said:


> Can't stand a liar.....just saying.....



Just sayin



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Quack was offended by my toenail comment.
> 
> This feller sho nuff knows what he's doin. Thanks Dr. Adams.
> Seems he knows how drop monster bucks too.
> ...



Can I take that walker back to granny this weekend? She misses her horn



Miguel Cervantes said:


> .
> 
> Now I know what the world looks like from GaBelle and Yara's perspective..


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Where's that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Marietta Fish Market... That place is da bomb diggity.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Marietta Fish Market... That place is da bomb diggity.



Now I know where Merr wants to go on our next date


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> well my wakeup call has been questioned as to its importance, relevance, and necessity so I decided to let my post habits slacken for a while also I'm scared that it mite be taken as a innerwinder so I figgered to let it rest a while



You know how to spell innuendo!!! I know you're Mama and Daddy taught you better.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> You know how to spell innuendo!!! I know you're Mama and Daddy taught you better.


 
He knows who his Daddy is???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He knows who his Daddy is???



yep


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He knows who his Daddy is???



Do you know who my Daddy is?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Caint hardly wait fer supper its gonna be deer cubed steak, rice& gravy, turnip greens and cornbread with lemon tea and peach ice cream fer dessert


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 1, 2010)

afternoon folks..  I see ya'll are just full of it today as always....


Drivel that is....


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Caint hardly wait fer supper its gonna be deer cubed steak, rice& gravy, turnip greens and cornbread with lemon tea and peach ice cream fer dessert



Spaghetti for us!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Spaghetti for us!



long as it has gravy and garlic bread it ought to be alrite


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

according to the active users I am here alone now where is seth when ya need him


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> long as it has gravy and garlic bread it ought to be alrite



What kind of gravy goes on spaghetti?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> What kind of gravy goes on spaghetti?



sausage gravy goes on everythin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

kickin it today with Marcy Playground in the speakers anybody remember them


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Salt Likker I thought of ye today cuz I seed one of them Salt Life stickers


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

3peat time fer a penalty drink fer company gets here tonite



wait no I am breakin the old post habits



oops i hit the reply button already , sorry folkses I'm tryin


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

long time no see. where is everyone?


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> long time no see. where is everyone?


How ya been tuf... I mean Donna?


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


>



Yeap


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> How ya been tuf... I mean Donna?



what is that suppose to mean?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

_Finally!!!!! I'm DONE_   

4 Days of Jury Duty in the books


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> How ya been tuf... I mean Donna?





DonnaG said:


> what is that suppose to mean?



   Hi Donna   long time no see.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> long time no see. where is everyone?



show em a pretty face and they come out of the woodworks dont they


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> _Finally!!!!! I'm DONE_
> 
> 4 Days of Jury Duty in the books



good here


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Hi Donna   long time no see.



How have you all been? Just been fishing alot here.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> How have you all been? Just been fishing alot here.



dont say nuthin bout fishin my boat or trailer has been busted most of the time since march


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont say nuthin bout fishin my boat or trailer has been busted most of the time since march



you been tryin to make a beer can raft since then?


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont say nuthin bout fishin my boat or trailer has been busted most of the time since march



Your more than welcome to use mine. I have two.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> you been tryin to make a beer can raft since then?



yep but caint seem to duct tape em where they dont leak


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> How have you all been? Just been fishing alot here.



Catching anything good???


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Catching anything good???



Very much so. Still smell like todays catch.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> Your more than welcome to use mine. I have two.



havin more dont work that well for me I got 3 rite now but one is a project boat so the fact that it aint got wet dont bother me


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fienkle is einhorn...einhorn is fienkle...einhorn is a maaan


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> Very much so. Still smell like todays catch.



 UH.....BOSS.....next question please!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 1, 2010)

SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Do you know who my Daddy is?



What are you bringing me into this for.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What are you bringing me into this for.



shore took your time when she rattled that chain shes gunna  ya


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> UH.....BOSS.....next question please!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> shore took your time when she rattled that chain shes gunna  ya


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> UH.....BOSS.....next question please!



  

The only thing I smell is Moderator.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


>



Dang...I'm stuck in Juror mode!!!


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

you people are acting weird. Where are all the other ones at?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> The only thing I smell is Moderator.



That's why I was hollerin for da BOSS


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> you people are acting weird. Where are all the other ones at?



quite possibly banded


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> you people are acting weird. Where are all the other ones at?


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> quite possibly banded



wow. I am starting to see that. What has this place turned into?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> wow. I am starting to see that. What has this place turned into?



How long have you been gone?


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> How long have you been gone?


I dont remember. It has been a while.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> you people are acting weird. Where are all the other ones at?



Hello Donna!!........Long time no see!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

nap time over,what now?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> wow. I am starting to see that. What has this place turned into?



caint tell ya but it aint always this dead actin


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Donna!!........Long time no see!!



Wow. Well there is a familiar face. Hello!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

hey all


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> you people are acting weird. Where are all the other ones at?


 

I am the only normal one here. 




Jeff Raines said:


> nap time over,what now?


 

Pick up your crayons, make your bed and sweep the kitchen


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> you people are acting weird. Where are all the other ones at?



Oh...the OTHER weird ones!!!! They are round here somewhere.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> hey all



where was ya when I was here alone I was feared Quack had locked ya up fer good


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> caint tell ya but it aint always this dead actin


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

this place has gotten spooky


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> feared Quack had locked ya up fer good



we can only dream...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> where was ya when I was here alone I was feared Quack had locked ya up fer good



nnaaaaa i put him in the basement with yarag


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Where is the old crew? I like grant. He was funny.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> Wow. Well there is a familiar face. Hello!


Hope you have been well!!.......Good seeing you again!!.........Time to clock out and head to the house!!.........Catch Ya'll folks later!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> this place has gotten spooky



who are you


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who are you



who are you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> Where is the old crew? I like grant. He was funny.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> who are you



.....wonder if she remembers tuffdawg??


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Well  hello to you!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> who are you?



seth carter


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .....wonder if she remembers tuffdawg??



I remember some tuff person..... I think I do anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> this place has gotten spooky



We are just playin' with ya Donna....it's really not Spooky!!!

We all give each other a Hard Time(cuttin'up) in here!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .....wonder if she remembers tuffdawg??


 
Who??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .....wonder if she remembers tuffdawg??



yea


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Who??



Well I see tuffdawg is banned. Must not have been all that memorable.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> .....wonder if she remembers tuffdawg??



dont mention Tuff here they mite shut this'n down too


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Well.....Bama has struck again!!!! . Got another afternoon case to do, holler at y'all later.......  back to the pile!!!!
ummmmm welcome back DonnaG.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> Well I see tuffdawg is banned. Must not have been all that memorable.



ya can only remember the ones thats gone cept WJ he came back


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont mention Tuff here they mite shut this'n down too



yea


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont mention Tuff here they mite shut this'n down too



why?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Well.....Bama has struck again!!!! . Got another afternoon case to do, holler at y'all later.......  back to the pile!!!!
> ummmmm welcome back DonnaG.



seed ya later kaintuck


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

Short bus 101: 

1. bring your own crayon

2. only lick the window with your name above it

3. no one else cares about your head-voices, they have 'em too.



Anyone getting on with me?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> why?



she had a nack fer shuttin down threads and makin pages of posts dissappear into the abyss


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey folks. Is it still hot down there?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Otis said:


> Short bus 101:
> 
> 1. bring your own crayon
> 
> ...



gimme me seat 23 its my lucky seat rite now


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey folks. Is it still hot down there?



only 24 hours a day


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she had a nack fer shuttin down threads and makin pages of posts dissappear into the abyss



yea


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2010)

Otis said:


> Short bus 101:
> 
> 1. bring your own crayon
> 
> ...





Let's roll bro!!


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> she had a nack fer shuttin down threads and makin pages of posts dissappear into the abyss



sounds like a troublemaker doesn't it.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> How have you all been? Just been fishing alot here.



do any trolling?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey folks. Is it still hot down there?



yea sorry bout not lettin u start the next one u wernt heree so


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey folks. Is it still hot down there?


 
Where were you last night when the new thread needed startin??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey folks. Is it still hot down there?



Actually cooled down a bit and the humidity has dropped....thanks for askin'


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Hey folks. Is it still hot down there?



only on the days that end with a Y.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's roll bro!!



dont sit next to me I'm workin on my beer can raft


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> do any trolling?



what?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> do any trolling?



sup bb


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where were you last night when the new thread needed startin??



Oh yeah....that's right!!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> only 24 hours a day



I went up to the cabin for a few days this week to stucco( overestimated my parging skills) . The day time highs were in the 60's and overnight lows in the low 40's, no humidity!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> sounds like a troublemaker doesn't it.



sure, but I always liked a little trouble, but just a little mind ya


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Let's roll bro!!


 

I thought you were the bus driver. 




boneboy96 said:


> do any trolling?


 

I was thinking the same...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> only on the days that end with a Y.



Dang you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> I went up to the cabin for a few days this week to stucco( overestimated my parging skills) . The day time highs were in the 60's and overnight lows in the low 40's, no humidity!!



lucky you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Ohhhh Bobbbbbyyyyy !!!!! Where is that little midget??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Otis said:


> I thought you were the bus driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh no who d driver b


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where were you last night when the new thread needed startin??



I told Nic I may never have another chance! It's very sad.


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang you



dude its so humid here i dunno if im sweating or swimming.


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> ky you



I figured you'd want to know!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh Bobbbbbyyyyy !!!!! Where is that little midget??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> dude its so humid here i dunno if im sweating or swimming.



sweatin here definitely sweatin

rekon its the beer


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh Bobbbbbyyyyy !!!!! Where is that little midget??



which one


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> I figured you'd want to know!



thanks fer thinkin of me I think


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

see yall later


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> which one



the little one he told ya


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> see yall later



seed ya hero


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 1, 2010)

Gotta get ready for work, maybe they'll have the World Wide Internet up and running today....


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ohhhh Bobbbbbyyyyy !!!!! Where is that little midget??



some one hid his phone books....cant see the screen


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta get ready for work, maybe they'll have the World Wide Internet up and running today....



for your sake I hope so if ya couldnt drivel ya mite have to do sumthin


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> some one hid his phone books....cant see the screen



wow that was a low shot. whats wrong with you people?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> wow that was a low shot. whats wrong with you people?


 
Just bein sympathetic towards the little shin buster. I understand he's been having a tuff go of it lately.


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea sorry bout not lettin u start the next one u wernt heree so


That's quite alright Seth.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> wow that was a low shot. whats wrong with you people?



what ya mean they been like this long as I can recall


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> Where is the old crew? I like grant. He was funny.



You are Grant aren't you?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

Hmmmmm


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm



howdy flirty mango


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Grant aren't you?


what?


OutFishHim said:


> Hmmmmm



I think I remember you.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> You are Grant aren't you?



I dont know but that avvy dont look like no grant I ever knew


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> wow that was a low shot. whats wrong with you people?



not like he doesnt return fire.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy flirty mango



How do you know about flirty mango???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> not like he doesnt return fire.



that fer sure all of em here is good shots too aint they moppet


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Goodness gracious, do my eyes deceive me???  DonnaG how you be???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know about flirty mango???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know about flirty mango???



Is there a missing kid alert in your zip code?!?!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> How do you know about flirty mango???



I been learnin to read and to leave the drivel for other threads


----------



## DonnaG (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Goodness gracious, do my eyes deceive me???  DonnaG how you be???



I am great. Thank you for asking. How have you been?  you use to be Kebo right?


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


>



Yank!


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> what?


What what?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



thanks mex I stole it from you rekon its better than aluminum flower cuz I seed that un too


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yank!


Yanktress!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> I am great. Thank you for asking. How have you been?  you use to be Kebo right?



ONe & the same!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Howdy keebs I been workin on my new wakeup call but aint found nuthin unbannable yet


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> wow that was a low shot. whats wrong with you people?



I suggest we require all posters here to read "How to win friends and influence people."


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy flirty mango





DonnaG said:


> what?
> 
> 
> I think I remember you.





OutFishHim said:


> How do you know about flirty mango???


 


Keebs said:


> Goodness gracious, do my eyes deceive me???  DonnaG how you be???


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Yank!



transplant always yell loudest dont they


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Goodness gracious, do my eyes deceive me???  DonnaG how you be???


She/He be banned. Now who was it?


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

well that didnt last long....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I suggest we require all posters here to read "How to win friends and influence people."


 
Shush it Kneel...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> I suggest we require all posters here to read "How to win friends and influence people."



dont be usin four letter words like read with me in the room


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 1, 2010)

Another One bites the dust....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Another One bites the dust....


 
I think Queen is making a comeback...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

anyone have the latest score card...I can't keep up!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> She/He be banned. Now who was it?





slip said:


> well that didnt last long....



didnt BBQBOSS say sumthin like "tuf......er" way back


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> Howdy keebs I been workin on my new wakeup call but aint found nuthin unbannable yet


Keep trying, there's something better out there! 



boneboy96 said:


>


 whut happened???? 



Resica said:


> She/He be banned. Now who was it?






slip said:


> well that didnt last long....





BBQBOSS said:


> Another One bites the dust....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anyone have the latest score card...I can't keep up!



makes two of us feller and you got a cheat sheet


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Boy they be commin and goin quicker than scalded dawgs around here.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Keep trying, there's something better out there!


 I dunno I'm partial to that one


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> anyone have the latest score card...I can't keep up!


Depends on whatchur scorin..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno I'm partial to that one



You 'bout the only one that is....................


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 1, 2010)

Well now i am kinda skeered to post in here!!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You 'bout the only one that is....................



i thought it was pretty funny my self.....





skrimps salmon and squash.....what did i do right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You 'bout the only one that is....................


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 1, 2010)

Who let the dogs out.


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Well now i am kinda skeered to post in here!!



Why?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Well now i am kinda skeered to post in here!!



Don't worry while in here....it's OUT THERE you have to worry 'bout


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i thought it was pretty funny my self.....
> 
> skrimps salmon and squash.....what did i do right?


You are of the age that you would, me on the other hand, not! 
*Perk* SKRIMP???? nom, nom, nom!! 



Jeff C. said:


>



weeeelllllll


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Who let the dogs out.



Woof Woof!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Who let the dogs out.



carter did, but don't tell SGG!!


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Why?


Was wondering what got donna...didn't see anything out of the way...



Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry while in here....it's OUT THERE you have to worry 'bout


uh...ok. now I feel better!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

I kind of understand what Hankus is sayin' though....Beer and Snakes go hand in hand


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Woof Woof!!!


What up Jeff, you done with court yet?


Keebs said:


> carter did, but don't tell SGG!!


I aint tellin her nuffin


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I kind of understand what Hankus is sayin' though....Beer and Snakes go hand in hand


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff, you done with court yet?
> I aint tellin her nuffin



Yessir...finally!!! and celebratin'


----------



## Otis (Jul 1, 2010)

DonnaG said:


> what?
> 
> 
> I think I remember you.


 


wonder if it was a tuff decision?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...finally!!! and celebratin'





2 more days of work and I think I'm gona do a back flip of this bus.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I dunno I'm partial to that one


Well get unpartialed to it!  


Jeff C. said:


> I kind of understand what Hankus is sayin' though....Beer and Snakes go hand in hand


   Don't make me flang my hammer on this RED button!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You 'bout the only one that is....................



thats bout all that matters to me on a wakeup call they can always ignore list me fer it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well get unpartialed to it!
> 
> Don't make me flang my hammer on this RED button!


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Was wondering what got donna...didn't see anything out of the way...


I don't know. ISP address maybe.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't worry while in here....it's OUT THERE you have to worry 'bout



not any more



Jeff C. said:


> I kind of understand what Hankus is sayin' though....Beer and Snakes go hand in hand


 
thanks fer the support but I think they gonna pressure me into a change



Otis said:


> wonder if it was a tuff decision?



shore didnt look like it



boneboy96 said:


> Well get unpartialed to it!
> 
> Don't make me flang my hammer on this RED button!



I'm jus tryin to be a better person, my name is Earl


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> I don't know. ISP address maybe.



dead give away for a  aint it


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dead give away for a  aint it



 Apparently.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Well get unpartialed to it!
> 
> Don't make me flang my hammer on this RED button!



Repost....sorry couldn't resist....I hear ya!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Repost....sorry couldn't resist....I hear ya!!



hey Jeff C I bleve they tryin to get both of us a resistor


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> I'm jus tryin to be a better person, my name is Beerkus


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> hey Jeff C I bleve they tryin to get both of us a resistor



_shhhhhhhhh...lay low!_


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Fixed it for ya.



thanks



Jeff C. said:


> _shhhhhhhhh...lay low!_



but I caint help myself


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 1, 2010)

whats sup,yall


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> whats sup,yall



Wazzup Andy!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Wazzup Andy!



hey bone!,how ya doing bud.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

HELP!!!  I'm caught in the throes of..............................




















cleaning up!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HELP!!!  I'm caught in the throes of..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



been there all week and it aint no fun I'll give it that


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HELP!!!  I'm caught in the throes of..............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



howdy keebs,hows the vaction going.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> been there all week and it aint no fun I'll give it that


Nope, none at all, I wanna become a minimalist....... 



DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy keebs,hows the vaction going.


not too bad until today & I get the "bright" idea to "clean out/clean up"   BUT on the good side, I've gotten some sun time in!!  (in between rain showers!  )


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

I think this is Quacks area of expertise...

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550571


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think this is Quacks area of expertise...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550571



Not Matty??!?!  
Ok, back to it, another box bites the dust!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think this is Quacks area of expertise...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550571



Oooooo lawd! 

BTW Sparky ... have I told you lately your avatar kinda creeps me out??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oooooo lawd!
> 
> BTW Sparky ... have I told you lately your avatar kinda creeps me out??


 
Why????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think this is Quacks area of expertise...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550571



 Good read, Thanks Miguel


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think this is Quacks area of expertise...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550571





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why????



I think it's all them parts and pieces mixed up where they ain't 'sposed to be ... all them eyes looking at you from different directions.  (insert shivering smiley here).


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> I think it's all them parts and pieces mixed up where they ain't 'sposed to be ... all them eyes looking at you from different directions. (insert shivering smiley here).


 
But, but, but,,,,,,,it is such a great representation of the novel..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oooooo lawd!
> 
> BTW Sparky ... have I told you lately your avatar kinda creeps me out??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why????





Tag-a-long said:


> I think it's all them parts and pieces mixed up where they ain't 'sposed to be ... all them eyes looking at you from different directions.  (insert shivering smiley here).



I think it's one of the best avatars he's had lately!   I complimented him on it just the other day!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> I think it's one of the best avatars he's had lately! I complimented him on it just the other day!


 
You must be Dutch or something...


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

it is going to be another long night....pager has gone off twice in ten minutes,both for problems on non 24x7 contracts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 1, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Oooooo lawd!
> 
> BTW Sparky ... have I told you lately your avatar kinda creeps me out??


HEEyyyyyyy TAGSista!!!!!!!!!!



jmfauver said:


> it is going to be another long night....pager has gone off twice in ten minutes,both for problems on non 24x7 contracts!!!!!!!!!



You CAn Do It, Tiny!! 

ok, gotta go feed critters.....................


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 1, 2010)

Keebs said:


> HEEyyyyyyy TAGSista!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2 weeks and I am ready to throw the pager out the door...Maybe it could fall in the river this weekend


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But, but, but,,,,,,,it is such a great representation of the novel..





boneboy96 said:


> I think it's one of the best avatars he's had lately!   I complimented him on it just the other day!



Looks to me like Van Gogh's interpretation of a schizophrenic Albert Einstein!  



Keebs said:


> HEEyyyyyyy TAGSista!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You CAn Do It, Tiny!!
> 
> ok, gotta go feed critters.....................



Hey Keebs!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think this is Quacks area of expertise...
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=550571



thanks MigC


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

yall dont  get my thread killed


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 1, 2010)

I need a prayer please and don't want it from the spiritual thread. I am not having much luck finding a home in Savannah. Kids start school next month and I really didn't want to pull them out of NJ, to then start here late. I looked at a home today and I am waiting on a phone call (fingers crossed). I have moved so many times in my life but never this difficult. What makes it difficult are the 700+ miles between states. Can't pack it up every weekend to come look because it's just too expensive. Frustration is starting to take up residence, ugh.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

hey hankus i got the message on fb


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> thanks MigC



Yep ... thanks Sparky!  It was funny as heck while it lasted!  



Seth carter said:


> yall dont  get my thread killed



fer what??  ain't nobody done nuttin' over here!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I need a prayer please and don't want it from the spiritual thread. I am not having much luck finding a home in Savannah. Kids start school next month and I really didn't want to pull them out of NJ, to then start here late. I looked at a home today and I am waiting on a phone call (fingers crossed). I have moved so many times in my life but never this difficult. What makes it difficult are the 700+ miles between states. Can't pack it up every weekend to come look because it's just too expensive. Frustration is starting to take up residence, ugh.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Yep ... thanks Sparky!  It was funny as heck while it lasted!
> 
> 
> 
> fer what??  ain't nobody done nuttin' over here!



just makin sure


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> just makin sure



good job feller 
we is lerkin/werkin else where


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> good job feller
> we is lerkin/werkin else where



yea yall scatterd and i think i will too


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got back from Lowes.Wife wanted a new grill,she found one for $99,gas.
Mudslide is poured,waiting on baked taters,then steaks on da grill


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You must be Dutch or something...





Tag-a-long said:


> Looks to me like Van Gogh's interpretation of a schizophrenic Albert Einstein!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs!!





Jeff Raines said:


> Just got back from Lowes.Wife wanted a new grill,she found one for $99,gas.
> Mudslide is poured,waiting on baked taters,then steaks on da grill


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Just got back from Lowes.Wife wanted a new grill,she found one for $99,gas.
> Mudslide is poured,waiting on baked taters,then steaks on da grill



Good night for it!    Just back in from workin' Tucker .... it is too freakin' awesome not to be outside tonight!  Now how about pass one of them mudslide's thisaway???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 1, 2010)

well hi all and bye yall.   Check in on ya in the morning!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

is it safe yet?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I need a prayer please and don't want it from the spiritual thread. I am not having much luck finding a home in Savannah. Kids start school next month and I really didn't want to pull them out of NJ, to then start here late. I looked at a home today and I am waiting on a phone call (fingers crossed). I have moved so many times in my life but never this difficult. What makes it difficult are the 700+ miles between states. Can't pack it up every weekend to come look because it's just too expensive. Frustration is starting to take up residence, ugh.



You got em Ms Yara  Good luck.... thankfully, its a buyers market right now.. Good luck


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> well hi all and bye yall.   Check in on ya in the morning!



 to ya and the wakeup change is noted


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> is it safe yet?



safe from what


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> is it safe yet?



who knows....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

oh no it's devo


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> safe from what





slip said:


> who knows....



ya, dats what I was thinkin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> ya, dats what I was thinkin



yea lets try to  take it easy


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 1, 2010)

Good evening my drivelers, Hows life treating ya'll ?

Whats with all this folks getting banned, trouble making, thread killing stuff?

I can't leave ya'll alone 5 minutes....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Good evening my drivelers, Hows life treating ya'll ?
> 
> Whats with all this folks getting banned, trouble making, thread killing stuff?
> 
> I can't leave ya'll alone 5 minutes....



shhhhhhhh


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Good evening my drivelers, Hows life treating ya'll ?
> 
> Whats with all this folks getting banned, trouble making, thread killing stuff?
> 
> I can't leave ya'll alone 5 minutes....



howdy feller


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

anybody know where OlAlabama slipped off to


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Seth carter said:


> yea lets try to  take it easy


I didn't do nuttin... 


Sirduke said:


> Good evening my drivelers, Hows life treating ya'll ?
> 
> Whats with all this folks getting banned, trouble making, thread killing stuff?
> 
> I can't leave ya'll alone 5 minutes....


Hey SD!! Good to see ya... yeah, been a mess, it seems, but,  Life is good here  How bouts with you?


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Good evening my drivelers, Hows life treating ya'll ?
> 
> Whats with all this folks getting banned, trouble making, thread killing stuff?
> 
> I can't leave ya'll alone 5 minutes....



i guess the heat has been keepin some people inside with nothin better to do.


still working hard or hardly working?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i guess the heat has been keepin some people inside with nothin better to do.



yep was lookin back and we seem to lose a passel of em thats lost durin the heat


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Tag-a-long said:


> Good night for it!    Just back in from workin' Tucker .... it is too freakin' awesome not to be outside tonight!  Now how about pass one of them mudslide's thisaway???



I'll bring some slide to FPG.I could only drink a little tonight.Work in a few hours


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep was lookin back and we seem to lose a passel of em thats lost durin the heat



i believe they call it thinning the herd Hank...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> yep was lookin back and we seem to lose a passel of em thats lost durin the heat



yea


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 1, 2010)

Been busy here, came right back from Chicago and fell into work with a 48 hour straight shift.

Took a feller to Thomasville this morning with a gunshot to the upper arm.

Seems a couple of our "Obama supporter" friends broke in his house, smacked him in the head and duct taped his lady up so they could have their way with her. He came to and started beating them off her, saved her but got shot in the process.

Hope they find them and they resist arrest.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

ihavent seen nick 2day


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I need a prayer please and don't want it from the spiritual thread. I am not having much luck finding a home in Savannah. Kids start school next month and I really didn't want to pull them out of NJ, to then start here late. I looked at a home today and I am waiting on a phone call (fingers crossed). I have moved so many times in my life but never this difficult. What makes it difficult are the 700+ miles between states. Can't pack it up every weekend to come look because it's just too expensive. Frustration is starting to take up residence, ugh.



Good luck Yara!!! Hope everything works out for ya


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

slip said:


> i believe they call it thinning the herd Hank...





Seth carter said:


> yea



rekon if ya want to swim in the pool ya gotta use a little chlorine once in a while


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I need a prayer please and don't want it from the spiritual thread. I am not having much luck finding a home in Savannah. Kids start school next month and I really didn't want to pull them out of NJ, to then start here late. I looked at a home today and I am waiting on a phone call (fingers crossed). I have moved so many times in my life but never this difficult. What makes it difficult are the 700+ miles between states. Can't pack it up every weekend to come look because it's just too expensive. Frustration is starting to take up residence, ugh.



Yara
Do you have to live in Savannah?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> is it safe yet?



Heyyyyy SnowGirlHunter!!! I'm out....you should be safe


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy SnowGirlHunter!!! I'm out....you should be safe



good idear JeffC heres to ya


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Been busy here, came right back from Chicago and fell into work with a 48 hour straight shift.
> 
> Took a feller to Thomasville this morning with a gunshot to the upper arm.
> 
> ...



Now that's a case I wouldn't have minded being on the Jury for!! Howdy SD



Hankus said:


> good idear JeffC heres to ya



No I meant 'out and about'


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> No I meant 'out and about'



in that case


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> in that case


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Been busy here, came right back from Chicago and fell into work with a 48 hour straight shift.
> 
> Took a feller to Thomasville this morning with a gunshot to the upper arm.
> 
> ...



nothing i can say here about people like that, other then its a shame that good people die every day and people like that get to live...



Jeff C. said:


> Now that's a case I wouldn't have minded being on the Jury for!! Howdy SD



i agree.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> in that case







Seth carter said:


>







slip said:


> nothing i can say here about people like that, other then its a shame that good people die every day and people like that get to live...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree.




Yeah....I got a little a ticked off at court today slip, after a group of 20 people were called for a jury selection on a case. They were gone for three hrs. and when they came back we found out the case was an 'Illegal lane change'. Nothing but a citation, the dude wanted a jury trial and he was defending himself


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope they find them and soon. Poor woman still had duct tape glue on her wrist and face when she was at the ER with her man. 

What did Charlie Daniels say, take em to the swamp, tie em to a stump.....


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah....I got a little a ticked off at court today slip, after a group of 20 people were called for a jury selection on a case. They were gone for three hrs. and when they came back we found out the case was an 'Illegal lane change'. Nothing but a citation, the dude wanted a jury trial and he was defending himself


wow...what a waste of time.


Sirduke said:


> I hope they find them and soon. Poor woman still had duct tape glue on her wrist and face when she was at the ER with her man.
> 
> What did Charlie Daniels say, take em to the swamp, tie em to a stump.....



sad thing is, they'll probably be back out in a hand full of years.

i dont see how any judge in their right mind would let people like that live, much less see freedom again.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Evenin peeps


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin peeps



Hey mannn....I take it you fellas are finally done!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Time for a haircut,shave and shower


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyy SnowGirlHunter!!! I'm out....you should be safe



Heeeey Jeff  Ever get that gal to come cut the grass for ya?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin peeps



evenin kaintuck bet ya thought I was Jeff C pretendin to be me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I hope they find them and soon. Poor woman still had duct tape glue on her wrist and face when she was at the ER with her man.
> 
> What did Charlie Daniels say, take em to the swamp, tie em to a stump.....



shore wish the powers that be would implement ol Charlie's punishment I think the offender numbers would come down, especially on the repeat side


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

snowy ya ever get any more work on the coop done


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

3peat penalty


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Just another normal day in the zoo thread i see....
Just got home with my Long John Silvers 3 piece fish and more. Man, i'm tired of days like this! I am so ready to be off call!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin kaintuck bet ya thought I was Jeff C pretendin to be me



. A lot of aliases out there lately


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just another normal day in the zoo thread i see....
> Just got home with my Long John Silvers 3 piece fish and more. Man, i'm tired of days like this! I am so ready to be off call!



Durn.....I am ready for you to be off call too!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Evenin peeps


Whats up Timmmaayy!!



SnowHunter said:


> Heeeey Jeff  Ever get that gal to come cut the grass for ya?


Hey Snowy!!



rhbama3 said:


> Just another normal day in the zoo thread i see....
> Just got home with my Long John Silvers 3 piece fish and more. Man, i'm tired of days like this! I am so ready to be off call!





bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Durn.....I am ready for you to be off call too!!


So are both of Ya'll off call??



Good evening drivelers!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> . A lot of aliases out there lately



what did ya call me a aliases fer 




and what is it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeey Jeff  Ever get that gal to come cut the grass for ya?



Nah...she didn't give me the time o' the day....reckon it was cause I told her I still use Zebco's


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening drivelers!!



howdy Rutt


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> snowy ya ever get any more work on the coop done


Yeah, but I'm thinkin a piece of plywood will replace all the mismatched boards I used for siding  Otherwise, all it needs is to be roofed and attatch the legs 



rhbama3 said:


> Just another normal day in the zoo thread i see....
> Just got home with my Long John Silvers 3 piece fish and more. Man, i'm tired of days like this! I am so ready to be off call!


Hey Wingman  



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whats up Timmmaayy!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> ...


Heeeeeeeey Mitch


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah...she didn't give me the time o' the day....reckon it was cause I told her I still use Zebco's



Could be  Or didja tell her what kinda truck you drive?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah...she didn't give me the time o' the day....reckon it was cause I told her I still use Zebco's



Whats wrong wid Zebcos they dont backlash or nutin like them complicated reels


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> evenin kaintuck bet ya thought I was Jeff C pretendin to be me


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Howdy ho good Neighbors


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Could be  Or didja tell her what kinda truck you drive?



they let him drive


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Could be  Or didja tell her what kinda truck you drive?



If I had told her THAT...I mighta Hooked her.... F150 with a 250 tailgate


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



he called one of us a aliases was it you


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy Rutt


Howdy Hankus!!



SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, but I'm thinkin a piece of plywood will replace all the mismatched boards I used for siding  Otherwise, all it needs is to be roofed and attatch the legs
> 
> Hey Wingman
> 
> ...


Is it safe yet??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy ho good Neighbors



howdy wilson


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is it safe yet??



good question is it?


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> howdy wilson



How you tonight Hank?


Oh and I am checkin in as another Idjit


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Just another normal day in the zoo thread i see....
> Just got home with my Long John Silvers 3 piece fish and more. Man, i'm tired of days like this! I am so ready to be off call!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whats up Timmmaayy!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> ...





deerehauler said:


> Howdy ho good Neighbors



Evenin' fellars!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whats up Timmmaayy!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> ...


 not off call yet, in the am I will be though


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' fellars!!!



Howdy Jeff your day going well so far?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> How you tonight Hank?
> 
> 
> Oh and I am checkin in as another Idjit



bout like half lit match but I'm smolderin out real slow


Rekon we can start a idjit club I hear Quack is the pres/bus driver/important in some offical capacity main most member


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy ho good Neighbors


Heyyyyyyyyyy DJ 


Hankus said:


> they let him drive


scary aint it  



Jeff C. said:


> If I had told her THAT...I mighta Hooked her.... F150 with a 250 tailgate


I got a 350 tailgate if yer in da market... got a nice bow to it  That'll REAAAAAAAALLY impress the ladies 


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Hankus!!
> 
> Is it safe yet??


I guess   

How yall be? Oh!!! I scored at the Lodge Outlet today  Even found me a skillet style lid, like that Griswold you got. I was gonna post some pics, but my phone is with Nathan at work


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> he called one of us a aliases was it you


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> not off call yet, in the am I will be though



from what I hear if ya hitched to bamer til then it may be a long ways off


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout like half lit match but I'm smolderin out real slow
> 
> 
> Rekon we can start a idjit club I hear Quack is the pres/bus driver/important in some offical capacity main most member



Idjits unite


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> scary aint it



they let me drive so it aint so fer fetched fer 2 people to slip by the DMV testin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Idjits unite



I'll send ya information fer the initiation soon as we figger what its gonna be


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy ho good Neighbors


Howdy DJ!!....you working tonight??



Hankus said:


> good question is it?


Well 
I see you are still here!!



Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' fellars!!!


Jeff I have been cursed with fast growing grass!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> not off call yet, in the am I will be though


Hope for a quiet night!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> bout like half lit match but I'm smolderin out real slow
> 
> 
> Rekon we can start a idjit club I hear Quack is the pres/bus driver/important in some offical capacity main most member



Sign me up



SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy DJ



Snowwwwyyyyyy I was wondering why everyone kept saying they are getting strange texts and facebook updates


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2010)

Interested?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

deerehauler said:


> Howdy Jeff your day going well so far?



Yessir...Oh-ficially off of Jury duty now....and you???



SnowHunter said:


> Heyyyyyyyyyy DJ
> scary aint it
> 
> 
> ...



Can I have just the 350 emblem


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well
> I see you are still here!!



been duckin n runnin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696



always


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696



oh and howdy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey Mitch, outside of the rain, how'd the camping on the COE property go last weekend?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696


I will see you there!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy DJ!!....you working tonight??
> 
> Well
> I see you are still here!!
> ...



     Sorry....couldn't help it!!!

Double-edged sword here.....No rain but IT ain't growin'


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Can I have just the 350 emblem



if emblems did any good id put a F-16 on my Hoss


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...Oh-ficially off of Jury duty now....and you???
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have just the 350 emblem



Its My friday so I am doing good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696



ABSOLUTELY!!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> they let me drive so it aint so fer fetched fer 2 people to slip by the DMV testin





deerehauler said:


> Sign me up
> 
> 
> 
> Snowwwwyyyyyy I was wondering why everyone kept saying they are getting strange texts and facebook updates


Yeah, dangit  


Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696


ohhh purty!! I'm hopin we can make it 



Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...Oh-ficially off of Jury duty now....and you???
> 
> 
> 
> Can I have just the 350 emblem



It don't have any, and I mean _ANY_ emblems on it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Mitch, outside of the rain, how'd the camping on the COE property go last weekend?


Went real well!!.......Wish we would have had one more day!!........Before we left Sunday We took pics of several different camp spots!!.......just have to find the time to resize them


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696



Sign me up. I think that would be  fitting, don't you?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sign me up. I think that would be  fitting, don't you?





Don`t you read good?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, dangit
> ohhh purty!! I'm hopin we can make it
> 
> 
> ...



I got some spray paint then....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got some spray paint then....



We thought bout gettin some F150 emblems for it


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> been duckin n runnin


Just keep your hands off.......err... well you know what I mean!!



Jeff C. said:


> Sorry....couldn't help it!!!
> 
> Double-edged sword here.....No rain but IT ain't growin'


Well it's been raining here just enough to send the grass into overdrive!!............Spending way too much of my free time cutting grass!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Interested?
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=5076696#post5076696




More and more I wish I was gonna be in town


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We thought bout gettin some F150 emblems for it




I got some


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t you read good?



Indeed I do, I'm a Yank. Just figured since I had my thread taken away, you'd be willing to bend a little.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Sign me up. I think that would be  fitting, don't you?





Nicodemus said:


> Don`t you read good?


It would be good to meet him in person!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> It would be good to meet him in person!!


----------



## Resica (Jul 1, 2010)

I'll let you sleep on it Mr. Nic.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I got some



Whatcha wanna trade for em


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just keep your hands off.......err... well you know what I mean!!
> 
> Well it's been raining here just enough to send the grass into overdrive!!............Spending way too much of my free time cutting grass!!



I know what you mean....although I have wayyy too much free time on my hands.....work is slow and in spurts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Whatcha wanna trade for em



You like cuttin grass


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm outta here folks, gonna try to get some sleep, iffen I can get unhooked from this new site I done found.

Been drooling over smokers all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'm outta here folks, gonna try to get some sleep, iffen I can get unhooked from this new site I done found.
> 
> Been drooling over smokers all day.



HB...Sirduke


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2010)

Resica said:


> Indeed I do, I'm a Yank. Just figured since I had my thread taken away, you'd be willing to bend a little.




Nope, cant.   




RUTTNBUCK said:


> It would be good to meet him in person!!



Yep, I would like to meet this man, and have a drink with him.  


Resica said:


> I'll let you sleep on it Mr. Nic.



No need. Miss Dobbs and myself agreed on the rules, and we will stick to them.

Just come on down for that weekend.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You like cuttin grass


Well, I DO need to work on my tan   


Sirduke said:


> I'm outta here folks, gonna try to get some sleep, iffen I can get unhooked from this new site I done found.
> 
> Been drooling over smokers all day.



Night SD!!! Getcha some rest


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t you read good?



dont tease you know yanks caint read



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just keep your hands off.......err... well you know what I mean!!


 is this in reference to my wakeup call 



Sirduke said:


> I'm outta here folks, gonna try to get some sleep, iffen I can get unhooked from this new site I done found.
> 
> Been drooling over smokers all day.



 to ya Sirduke


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I know what you mean....although I have wayyy too much free time on my hands.....work is slow and in spurts.


Thankfully work here is regular!!.........Just wish it payed well enough to hire yard help!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Well, I DO need to work on my tan
> 
> 
> Night SD!!! Getcha some rest



You would get plenty of that round here....but all I got is a Doggie pool and some sprinklers


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You would get plenty of that round here....but all I got is a Doggie pool and some sprinklers



dont need that fer a tan thats wat a boat is fer


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> dont need that fer a tan thats wat a boat is fer



speakin of boats that un they banded earlier said I could borrow one, rekon that deals atill on the table


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> I'm outta here folks, gonna try to get some sleep, iffen I can get unhooked from this new site I done found.
> 
> Been drooling over smokers all day.


Night Duke!!



Nicodemus said:


> Yep, I would like to meet this man, and have a drink with him.


That would be a good get together!!



Hankus said:


> is this in reference to my wakeup call


Well it wasn't in reference to your good night!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> You would get plenty of that round here....but all I got is a Doggie pool and some sprinklers


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> speakin of boats that un they banded earlier said I could borrow one, rekon that deals atill on the table



I think she meant she had a 'Boat Load' you could borry!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I think she meant she had a 'Boat Load' you could borry!!



I'd ask her to clarify but I dont bleve the PM feature works after ya pass over


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 1, 2010)

Aight folks time for bed!!........Ya'll have a good one!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Well it wasn't in reference to your good night!!



I been underfire bout that so I rekon it, like all other great things must come to an end however I may bring it back as a special wednesday wakeup call


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Aight folks time for bed!!........Ya'll have a good one!!



 to ya


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Aight folks time for bed!!........Ya'll have a good one!!



Night Mitch!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Aight folks time for bed!!........Ya'll have a good one!!



Nite Mitch!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on in here?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on in here?



Hey Wingman  you gettin some much needed downtime?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Good grief, Ian's decided to wash dishes    He's even got on the pink rubber gloves


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on in here?



nutin Mr Pickens nutin at all


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

on another note


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Wingman  you gettin some much needed downtime?



nope. They killing me, Snowbabe. 
Stoopid beeper has been going off all week and tomorrow is another long day as well.
To top it all off, i just realized that i'm on call Monday too. If a holiday falls on a monday, the weekend call guy gets it. Thats me. 
I wanna go hog hunting with Fishbait!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> What in the wide, wide world of sports is going on in here?



Not sure really....never have been



SnowHunter said:


> Good grief, Ian's decided to wash dishes    He's even got on the pink rubber gloves



Nuttin' wrong with that


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

Night Hankus!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Hankus said:


> on another note



G'nite Hankus!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Night Hankus!





Jeff C. said:


> G'nite Hankus!!!



nite yall


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> nope. They killing me, Snowbabe.
> Stoopid beeper has been going off all week and tomorrow is another long day as well.
> To top it all off, i just realized that i'm on call Monday too. If a holiday falls on a monday, the weekend call guy gets it. Thats me.
> I wanna go hog hunting with Fishbait!


I'll go give em a piece of my mind then, hows that  The Wrath of Snowy    

Just be sure to duck... I've got 4 skillets I'll be bringin 


Jeff C. said:


> Not sure really....never have been
> 
> 
> 
> Nuttin' wrong with that


and now Aimee's cryin cuz Ian won't let her help


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll go give em a piece of my mind then, hows that  The Wrath of Snowy
> 
> Just be sure to duck... I've got 4 skillets I'll be bringin
> 
> and now Aimee's cryin cuz Ian won't let her help



See if you can make a game out of it for them....then Ride it out for as long as possible....until they catch on


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I'll go give em a piece of my mind then, hows that  The Wrath of Snowy
> 
> Just be sure to duck... I've got 4 skillets I'll be bringin
> 
> and now Aimee's cryin cuz Ian won't let her help



Will you stamp your foot too? 
Not sure what the poor guy laying there with chest pain will think when the skillets start flying! 
I don't know why my call weeks are like this, but i've always been good for business at the Big House.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 1, 2010)

Night #1 back at the plant,gotta go total up chemicals used for the day.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 1, 2010)

later, peeps!
I'm off to bed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> later, peeps!
> I'm off to bed.



Nite sir!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 1, 2010)

WoW, heat an tired. How ya'll be?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 1, 2010)

Reckon it's about that time for me too...Good nite folks!!


----------



## slip (Jul 1, 2010)

G'night everyone thats going to bed....lost count.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I need a prayer please and don't want it from the spiritual thread. I am not having much luck finding a home in Savannah. Kids start school next month and I really didn't want to pull them out of NJ, to then start here late. I looked at a home today and I am waiting on a phone call (fingers crossed). I have moved so many times in my life but never this difficult. What makes it difficult are the 700+ miles between states. Can't pack it up every weekend to come look because it's just too expensive. Frustration is starting to take up residence, ugh.






Jeff C. said:


> You like cuttin grass


Don't you even THINK about it.................... I"ll give ya her address................. 



SnowHunter said:


> Well, I DO need to work on my tan
> 
> 
> Night SD!!! Getcha some rest


Not THAT bad you don't! 



SnowHunter said:


> Good grief, Ian's decided to wash dishes    He's even got on the pink rubber gloves


Pic's, Pic's, Pic's!!    good young'un ya got there!!! 



hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, heat an tired. How ya'll be?


HEY, WHERE you been???? 



Jeff C. said:


> Reckon it's about that time for me too...Good nite folks!!


 G'nite Chief!! 



slip said:


> G'night everyone thats going to bed....lost count.


Still burnin......................


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Don't you even THINK about it.................... I"ll give ya her address.................
> 
> 
> Not THAT bad you don't!
> ...



Hi ya Keebs, Woke up in late morning last week pass out in chair. Heat been took it outa me fo a bit. Just get home an go nite. Hows you and them fine horses?


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Still burnin......................



skeeters didnt carry you away?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Stealthy Slip, is you gonna be at the Blast?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> See if you can make a game out of it for them....then Ride it out for as long as possible....until they catch on


I know  course I always hafta do the dishes again 


rhbama3 said:


> Will you stamp your foot too?
> Not sure what the poor guy laying there with chest pain will think when the skillets start flying!
> I don't know why my call weeks are like this, but i've always been good for business at the Big House.


Oh yeah, I'll stomp all up and down the hallways  


hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, heat an tired. How ya'll be?


Hey Craig! Good here!!!



Keebs said:


> Don't you even THINK about it.................... I"ll give ya her address.................
> 
> 
> Not THAT bad you don't!
> ...



I know, but I don't even have my phone with me  It woulda made a cute pic too  Yup, he is da bestest lil un


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Stealthy Slip, is you gonna be at the Blast?



yes sir! Sat or Sun.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs, Woke up in late morning last week pass out in chair. Heat been took it outa me fo a bit. Just get home an go nite. Hows you and them fine horses?


what?? you passed out? where, when, huh? work? home? you ok???
Horses fine (other than breaking dadgum fences!) 



slip said:


> skeeters didnt carry you away?



Naw, had some stuff HT left me, rubbed it on, good to go............. now, the poison ivy??? YIKES, it's BAD out there!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know  course I always hafta do the dishes again
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll stomp all up and down the hallways
> Hey Craig! Good here!!!
> ...


Hey Snowy! What all you been up to?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> yes sir! Sat or Sun.


Good! I'll be looking fo you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> I know  course I always hafta do the dishes again
> 
> Oh yeah, I'll stomp all up and down the hallways
> Hey Craig! Good here!!!
> ...



 I thought I had commented on that on FB, don't know if it posted or not....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Snowy! What all you been up to?



Not much!! Spent the weekend 4wheelin in the TN mountains   Been hangin with the kids, now that they're back  still workin on da dilapidated chicken coop


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I thought I had commented on that on FB, don't know if it posted or not....



Yeah, I knew Na had a "Secret Santa" but dangit, this is July


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah in puter chair at home. Guess too much go-go in heat. Sometimes leaves me mong headed. So then all's i want to do is sleep. Today is not so bad.





Keebs said:


> what?? you passed out? where, when, huh? work? home? you ok???
> Horses fine (other than breaking dadgum fences!)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Not much!! Spent the weekend 4wheelin in the TN mountains   Been hangin with the kids, now that they're back  still workin on da dilapidated chicken coop


 Chicken coop? Put the boat up to top priority. Then go catch many fish. Btw, how's the job going?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Yeah, I knew Na had a "Secret Santa" but dangit, this is July






hogtrap44 said:


> Yeah in puter chair at home. Guess too much go-go in heat. Sometimes leaves me mong headed. So then all's i want to do is sleep. Today is not so bad.



 You'd better take care!!!  Do I need to call in the WOW's to make a wellness check? Put slip on your case??  Don't make me get douge involved, ya hear???


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> what?? you passed out? where, when, huh? work? home? you ok???
> Horses fine (other than breaking dadgum fences!)
> 
> 
> ...


dont burn it!


hogtrap44 said:


> Good! I'll be looking fo you.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

Craig, I'm serious, you take heed, k???
Ok, I'm outta here!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> dont burn it!



Too late, it's EVERYWHERE out there, wind wasn't my way, I know, BTDT too!  
later gator!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> You'd better take care!!!  Do I need to call in the WOW's to make a wellness check? Put slip on your case??  Don't make me get douge involved, ya hear???


Thanks, think i have all in control by now. Large intake of vitamin water, and less fried food, at least till heat is less. I am out of "eggs" though. Wow they were some kinda good. Wanted to come down your way this weekend an bring you more stuff. Got a date with Shannon though. Back to busy times. May go to gun range for training.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Craig, I'm serious, you take heed, k???
> Ok, I'm outta here!


Yep after last week i know.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Chicken coop? Put the boat up to top priority. Then go catch many fish. Btw, how's the job going?


Too hawt for boat work  

Job hunting stinks.. got the agility testing Tuesday for the Sheriffs Dept  



Keebs said:


> Craig, I'm serious, you take heed, k???
> Ok, I'm outta here!



Night Sista!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Too hawt for boat work
> 
> Job hunting stinks.. got the agility testing Tuesday for the Sheriffs Dept
> 
> ...



Well Snowy, keep the good thoughts going. You can DO IT.
I/we all, will be in high hopes for ya.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Job hunting stinks.. got the agility testing Tuesday for the Sheriffs Dept








alright....G'night yall.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Well Snowy, keep the good thoughts going. You can DO IT.
> I/we all, will be in high hopes for ya.



Thanky thanky!!   much appreciated


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> alright....G'night yall.



Thanks Slip  Nite


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

think its my bed time too, Iz gettin sweeeeeeepy!!

Night Yall!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well,....It's the end of work time and awake time too. 
 Best be off to the Yak sack to recharge. Gonna be a busy and hopefully fun next four days. Ya'll be good. Nite.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning...looks like a quiet evening last night.   Guess I can go back to bed now!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning folks.  It's friday and I got to say, " I am an Idjit "  Could have had a 4 day weekend  after today, But NO, I left my name on the work list so working tommorrow and tuesday.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning...looks like a quiet evening last night.   Guess I can go back to bed now!


Mornin


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's friday and I got to say, " I am an Idjit "  Could have had a 4 day weekend  after today, But NO, I left my name on the work list so working tommorrow and tuesday.



Hey Kim,I'm workin the weekend also.

See you down there Mike


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's friday and I got to say, " I am an Idjit "  Could have had a 4 day weekend  after today, But NO, I left my name on the work list so working tommorrow and tuesday.



Trade ya....I am on-call unless I am on vacation 24x7x365....And my next scheduled vacation ain't until Oct.....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> Hey Kim,I'm workin the weekend also.
> ...



What up Jeff......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> What up Jeff......



scratchin chigger bites,...man it feels good to scratch them things


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> scratchin chigger bites,...man it feels good to scratch them things



YA shoulda taken Nic's advise and drank some vinegar


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> YA shoulda taken Nic's advise and drank some vinegar



The day I went relic hunting,I was soaked with permanon.I think I got these from  the woods in my back yard

Been meaning to try the vinegar/pickle juice,just keep forgettin


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning fellows, I'm sitting here waiting on 0800 so I can go home. Whats the good word?


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> The day I went relic hunting,I was soaked with permanon.I think I got these from  the woods in my back yard
> 
> Been meaning to try the vinegar/pickle juice,just keep forgettin



Put a sign on your metal detector then you won't forget


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Morning fellows, I'm sitting here waiting on 0800 so I can go home. Whats the good word?


Mornin duke
The good word is that I only have to put up with bosses and engineers and contractors 1 day this week


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin duke
> The good word is that I only have to put up with bosses and engineers and contractors 1 day this week



I hear that, my boss is on vacation all  week, but he threw a shift change on us just before he left. I'm having to deal with 3 surly new employees at the moment.

But at 8 am, 48 straight, OFF !!!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Sirduke,

what rate is your son?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks.  It's friday and I got to say, " I am an Idjit "  Could have had a 4 day weekend  after today, But NO, I left my name on the work list so working tommorrow and tuesday.



Idjit....


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Hey Sirduke,
> 
> what rate is your son?



He is a FC3, E-4.  Just got promoted last month.

Which is why he changed career fields, because of the slow promotions in his previous rating.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> He is a FC3, E-4.  Just got promoted last month.
> 
> Which is why he changed career fields, because of the slow promotions in his previous rating.



I wished they were giving $$$$ like that when I was getting out,I would have stayed in....


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> I wished they were giving $$$$ like that when I was getting out,I would have stayed in....



You and me too. If he had re-upped for 6 he would have gotten 30K


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> You and me too. If he had re-upped for 6 he would have gotten 30K



He got a good deal as it is....


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> He got a good deal as it is....



Yes he did, and old dad made a few suggestions too.

Pay off ALL you bills.

Put the rest into the Federal Thrift Savings plan.

Quit blowing money on cars, one is enough. A single man has NO need for 3 vehicles. Especially when 2 of them are yard ornaments at my house.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Mornin Folks









mornin daywalker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

mornin ragamuffins...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> mornin daywalker



What up JeffYou don't have to remind me the sun does that. Sure miss the zoo crew.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> mornin ragamuffins...


wetback


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> What up JeffYou don't have to remind me the sun does that. Sure miss the zoo crew.
> 
> wetback


 
Rooster chaser..


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rooster chaser..



Now everyone knows my secret, you lintlickin chickenplucker


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Yes he did, and old dad made a few suggestions too.
> 
> Pay off ALL you bills.
> 
> ...



good advice


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 2, 2010)

Well folks, its shift change in Crimanole county, so I'm off for two days. Hollar at ya'll Sunday.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

Sirduke said:


> Well folks, its shift change in Crimanole county, so I'm off for two days. Hollar at ya'll Sunday.



have a good'un duke


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

quick driveby!
I am SOOOO not feeling work today.......


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> I am SOOOO not feeling work today.......



in your line of work,...that's not good


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> in your line of work,...that's not good



I'm just tired. I'll do what i gotta do...
Later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

Hiya boyz and girlz!!!  Just unwinding a little before I crash!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya boyz and girlz!!!  Just unwinding a little before I crash!



Usually takes me a couple of hours


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Yara
> Do you have to live in Savannah?



I like Savannah the best and it's where I want to retire... always have. Why do ya ask hun?

Everyone else... thank ya fir the prayers. Snowy ty for the add.


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Good morning everyone!!! It's Friday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Usually takes me a couple of hours



Yep, me too, and it's getting close...




YaraG. said:


> I like Savannah the best and it's where I want to retire... always have. Why do ya ask hun?
> 
> Everyone else... thank ya fir the prayers. Snowy ty for the add.









SouthGeorgiaGirl said:


> Good morning everyone!!! I'm Frisky!!!!!!!!





Fixed it for ya!!!!!!


----------



## SouthGeorgiaGirl (Jul 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fixed it for ya!!!!!!




You need to go to bed!!!!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> I like Savannah the best and it's where I want to retire... always have. Why do ya ask hun?



I was just curious,...there are a bunch of empty houses in Paulding County where I live.
Lot's of folks lost their homes to foreclosure here


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

GoOd MoRnInG pEePs!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

Good morning!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Good morning!



S'up sleepyhead


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Mornin!!! No court house today!!! Didn't say nothin' about no grass cuttin though


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> S'up sleepyhead



I've been up since 5:30! 



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!!! No court house today!!! Didn't say nothin' about no grass cuttin though



I had that on my agenda too, but it's raining!


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 2, 2010)

Mornin Yall!!!


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

Happy friday peeps!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall!!!



Morning Jamie!



Snoopy said:


> Happy friday peeps!



Snoopy!  What's up buddy!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!!! No court house today!!! Didn't say nothin' about no grass cuttin though



swing by here when ya finish.....and bring a bush hog...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I've been up since 5:30!
> 
> 
> 
> I had that on my agenda too, but it's raining!



Dang goil....whatchya doin up so early Ruh roh...lookin like it here to....need to get mine cut though



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin Yall!!!



Mornin' Sulli!!!



Snoopy said:


> Happy friday peeps!



Sup Snoop dog!!!



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> swing by here when ya finish.....and bring a bush hog...



Hang on a bit, I still haven't got Doug and SGG's cut yet


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang goil....whatchya doin up so early Ruh roh...lookin like it here to....need to get mine cut though



I always get up that early.  That's when Paul gets up and I just get up too....

Besides, this week, Zman has VBS.


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Morning Jamie!
> 
> 
> 
> Snoopy! What's up buddy!


Hey there! I am working today...watching computer screens for 12 hours!!!  how about you?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Hang on a bit, I still haven't got Doug and SGG's cut yet


Well then, what did you do with that money I gave ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I always get up that early.  That's when Paul gets up and I just get up too....
> 
> Besides, this week, Zman has VBS.



I 'DID NOT' know that....I thought you woke up at 9:00 with coffee and pancakes, took a 1 hour shower, 1 hour make-up, then headed to da pool no later than 1:00


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I always get up that early.  That's when Paul gets up and I just get up too....
> 
> Besides, this week, Zman has VBS.



Did not realize you were such an 'Early Bird'


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Hey there! I am working today...watching computer screens for 12 hours!!!  how about you?



Watchin' the grass dry



dougefresh said:


> Well then, what did you do with that money I gave ya?



Uhhh...ummm....uh....paid somebody to cut mine


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Hey there! I am working today...watching computer screens for 12 hours!!!  how about you?



Doing good!  Getting the house in order.  Gotta pick up the mother in law from the airport tomorrow.  She'll be here for a week.



Jeff C. said:


> I 'DID NOT' know that....I thought you woke up at 9:00 with coffee and pancakes, took a 1 hour shower, 1 hour make-up, then headed to da pool no later than 1:00



I wish!  I do not put on makeup to go to the pool....

On the boat, yes....pool, no.....because it's private.



Jeff C. said:


> Did not realize you were such an 'Early Bird'



I would not be if I did not have to be responsible......remember, I'm a hair stylist.....we like to party and stay up late....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Doing good!  Getting the house in order.  Gotta pick up the mother in law from the airport tomorrow.  She'll be here for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanna go fishing beautiful

You're my kind of Hair Stylist


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

OFH, you good with the MIL?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Doing good!  Getting the house in order.  Gotta pick up the mother in law from the airport tomorrow.  She'll be here for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Please Start wearing it at da pool.... im watchin through da bushes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Please Start wearing it at da pool.... im watchin through da bushes.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>



Oh yeah i guess i should


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Please Start wearing it at da pool.... im watchin through da bushes.



the cheekin mask stalker strikes again.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Oh yeah i guess i should




 UH HUH!!!!


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Wanna go fishing beautiful
> 
> You're my kind of Hair Stylist



Absolutely!  I got the camper set up at allatoona with a cooler full of cold beverages!



Snoopy said:


> OFH, you good with the MIL?



I am..



BBQBOSS said:


> Please Start wearing it at da pool.... im watchin through da bushes.



I thought that was you...



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> the cheekin mask stalker strikes again.....



Nice mugshot!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Absolutely!  I got the camper set up at allatoona with a cooler full of cold beverages!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....toooo much Jägermeister.... or what you look like after a week of being on call with BAMA!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> Absolutely!  I got the camper set up at allatoona with a cooler full of cold beverages!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When ya goin'

Geez...just noticed the mugshot


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

Its good to have a good relationship with the MIL...a week with an inlaw can be tough if not!!


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

bluegrass, you need some sleep!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Mernin Folks! Bring on da coffee!!! Its pouring!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I was just curious,...there are a bunch of empty houses in Paulding County where I live.
> Lot's of folks lost their homes to foreclosure here



Thank ya hunny but too far fir me.


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 2, 2010)

BBQBOSS said:


> Please Start wearing it at da pool.... im watchin through da bushes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mernin Folks! Bring on da coffee!!! Its pouring!



Mornin' Snowy....you gettin rain too I thought we weren't suppose to have any for the next 5 days or so. I'm not getting any, but it looks like it could at any moment and the grass is still sopping wet anyway


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2010)

anybody left


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Snowy....you gettin rain too I thought we weren't suppose to have any for the next 5 days or so. I'm not getting any, but it looks like it could at any moment and the grass is still sopping wet anyway



Well, we were, its stopped  Grass is gonna be a mile high by the time the guy comes to cut it again


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

mornin folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...


Mernin Slip 


jsullivan03 said:


>


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

*Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> mornin folks...



This calls for a HOLY COW!!!!(compliments of Dawg2) It actually IS



Seth carter said:


>



I didn't do it...


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*



WOOOHOOOO!! Congrats Yara!! Thats AWESOME    Now, for the packing  I don't envy you there, not in the least


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*



Well CONGRATULATIONS Yara That was quick!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*


awesome.


Jeff C. said:


> This calls for a HOLY COW!!!!(compliments of Dawg2) It actually IS


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

Just found out the machine is not shutting down till 6:30pm saturday
Well at least I get Sunday off.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Just found out the machine is not shutting down till 6:30pm saturday
> Well at least I get Sunday off.





Mornin Doug


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

jsullivan03 said:


>





SnowHunter said:


> WOOOHOOOO!! Congrats Yara!! Thats AWESOME    Now, for the packing  I don't envy you there, not in the least





Jeff C. said:


> Well CONGRATULATIONS Yara That was quick!!!





slip said:


> awesome.



Thanks everyone.... I'm sooooo happy my face hurts from smiling. I have already started packing my place in NJ, so it's not that terrible. What's difficult is switching EVERYTHING over. Once I get the house situated, I will have a little get together and your all welcomed.


----------



## bigox911 (Jul 2, 2010)

Glad everything worked out on the house for ya Ms. Yara


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*



Congrats Yara...Savannah is a nice area!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thanks everyone.... I'm sooooo happy my face hurts from smiling. I have already started packing my place in NJ, so it's not that terrible. What's difficult is switching EVERYTHING over. Once I get the house situated, I will have a little get together and your all welcomed.



Thanks Yara!!! I know you have to be excited.....now I am.
Please HURRY!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Doug



Hey SnowyHow ya been other that hot?
That was just for the heck of it.

I miss night shift and the zoo crew but sure am enjoying my time at home with the family.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Thanks everyone.... I'm sooooo happy my face hurts from smiling. I have already started packing my place in NJ, so it's not that terrible. What's difficult is switching EVERYTHING over. Once I get the house situated, I will have a little get together and your all welcomed.


I bet Sista!!!  That'd be worth makin a trip down there for 


dougefresh said:


> Hey SnowyHow ya been other that hot?
> That was just for the heck of it.
> 
> I miss night shift and the zoo crew but sure am enjoying my time at home with the family.



 thanky 

Been good  Gettin some stuff round the house done  

Ahh, yeah, nuttin like family time


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

Pork chops smothered in gravy, rutabagas,collard greens and cornbread coming for dinner...YEE HAW!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Morning all good folkz. It's happy Friday!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> Pork chops smothered in gravy, rutabagas,collard greens and cornbread coming for dinner...YEE HAW!!


What time we need to be there? 



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all good folkz. It's happy Friday!


Mornin Craig!!  You feelin better?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Hey SnowyHow ya been other that hot?
> That was just for the heck of it.
> 
> I miss night shift and the zoo crew but sure am enjoying my time at home with the family.



Mornin' Douge...can't beat the Family time with nothin' else



Snoopy said:


> Pork chops smothered in gravy, rutabagas,collard greens and cornbread coming for dinner...YEE HAW!!



MMMMMMMMMM



hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all good folkz. It's happy Friday!



Mornin' HT


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What time we need to be there?
> 
> 
> Mornin Craig!!  You feelin better?


 
nega? better start now...it will be here in about 40 min and I don't know how long I can hold off eatin it till u get here!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Snoopy said:


> nega? better start now...it will be here in about 40 min and I don't know how long I can hold off eatin it till u get here!!



sweet!! Lemme just hit the Ludacris speed button  on the truck, and we'll be there in a few


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sweet!! Lemme just hit the Ludacris speed button on the truck, and we'll be there in a few


 
10-4!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sweet!! Lemme just hit the Ludacris speed button  on the truck, and we'll be there in a few



pick me up on the way


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> What time we need to be there?
> 
> 
> Mornin Craig!!  You feelin better?


Very much thanks. I am sticking with the best re-hyd fluids for now.



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Douge...can't beat the Family time with nothin' else
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ya Jeff, best of days to ya.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> sweet!! Lemme just hit the Ludacris speed button  on the truck, and we'll be there in a few





Seth carter said:


> pick me up on the way



Can I hook-up with y'all somewhere


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Very much thanks. I am sticking with the best re-hyd fluids for now.
> 
> Hi ya Jeff, best of days to ya.


Glad to hear it Craig! Can't have ya gettin sick on us 


Jeff C. said:


> Can I hook-up with y'all somewhere


Sure, hop in as we zoom by


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Gotta go get guns ready for the range. Ya'll have a gooden. bbl


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Gotta go get guns ready for the range. Ya'll have a gooden. bbl



have fun Craig!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear it Craig! Can't have ya gettin sick on us
> 
> Sure, hop in as we zoom by



I tried that.....ONCE!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Morning all good folkz. It's happy Friday!


What up buddy



Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Douge...can't beat the Family time with nothin' else


What up Jeff  
Sure can'tThinking about leaving work a little early today and making the contractor cover for me.


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

I hate going to the grocery store in the rain......especially in flippy floppies....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> I miss night shift and the zoo crew but sure am enjoying my time at home with the family.



So,your butt cheeks ain't been super glued together yet huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I tried that.....ONCE!!!


 and that was all it took, right? 


OutFishHim said:


> I hate going to the grocery store in the rain......especially in flippy floppies....



yuk!!! Nuttin worse then squishin round the grocery store with wet feet  I gotta go in a lil while too... thinkin Ima wear my tennis shoes though


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> and that was all it took, right?
> 
> 
> yuk!!! Nuttin worse then squishin round the grocery store with wet feet  I gotta go in a lil while too... thinkin Ima wear my tennis shoes though



And slippery!

Think I'm gonna put on my pink camo rain boots!  They don't go with my plaid shorts though...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate going to the grocery store in the rain......especially in flippy floppies....






Jeff Raines said:


> So,your butt cheeks ain't been super glued together yet huh?


Not yet I'm still waitin on her to TRY to get me back. If she doesn't soon I have another one up my sleeve.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So,your butt cheeks ain't been super glued together yet huh?



    thanks JEff, coffee through the nose


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> And slippery!
> 
> Think I'm gonna put on my pink camo rain boots!  They don't go with my plaid shorts though...



 pics pics pics!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

OutFishHim said:


> I hate going to the grocery store in the rain......especially in flippy floppies....



time to go get a hair cut...


----------



## OutFishHim (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So,your butt cheeks ain't been super glued together yet huh?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> time to go get a hair cut...



awwww, we gonna be able to recognize ya after?


----------



## Snoopy (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> pics pics pics!!!


 
Yes...pics definitely!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> awwww, we gonna be able to recognize ya after?



i aint getting much taken off.


and im takein a blade of my own to make sure of it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> So,your butt cheeks ain't been super glued together yet huh?







OutFishHim said:


> And slippery!
> 
> Think I'm gonna put on my pink camo rain boots!  They don't go with my plaid shorts though...



Sure they do!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> time to go get a hair cut...



Just one or all of them


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i aint getting much taken off.
> 
> 
> and im takein a blade of my own to make sure of it.



 It must be down to yer waist by now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> time to go get a hair cut...



WHAT???? No more MOPPET


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i aint getting much taken off.
> 
> 
> and im takein a blade of my own to make sure of it.



Go buy some wahls clippers and do it yourself.

I wore my hair pretty long for 42 years.Couple years ago had my hair buzzed off.So much easier.
4 on top,2 on the sides


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

super-glued buttcheeks? Grocery shopping flippy floppys in the rain? Snowy screaming liar? What did i walk in on?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> super-glued buttcheeks? Grocery shopping flippy floppys in the rain? Snowy screaming liar? What did i walk in on?



I've been awake for 20 hours,no tellin what I'll type


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> super-glued buttcheeks? Grocery shopping flippy floppys in the rain? Snowy screaming liar? What did i walk in on?



 Hey Wingman  

Any rest yet?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> time to go get a hair cut...






slip said:


> i aint getting much taken off.
> 
> 
> and im takein a blade of my own to make sure of it.


 you sure you aren't kin to Nicodemus??? 



rhbama3 said:


> super-glued buttcheeks? Grocery shopping flippy floppys in the rain? Snowy screaming liar? What did i walk in on?



Aaaahhhh, more like normal, huh? 
Quick HI, folks, gotta chk the brush fire................ Slip? you on the way yet?!?!?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you sure you aren't kin to Nicodemus???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Sista!  Hope yer enjoyin vacation!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

Very hard to keep the eyes open,see y'all later


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Night Jeff


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

ok time to go to town, yall be good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> you sure you aren't kin to Nicodemus???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry I missed ya last nite


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

bigox911 said:


> Glad everything worked out on the house for ya Ms. Yara


Ty ty ty ty


boneboy96 said:


> Congrats Yara...Savannah is a nice area!


Ty ty ty to ya too


Jeff C. said:


> Thanks Yara!!! I know you have to be excited.....now I am.
> Please HURRY!!!


Whatcha excited about?????  Your gonna help pay rent... that's soooo sweet, did ya send all the other WOWs the same pm??


SnowHunter said:


> I bet Sista!!!  That'd be worth makin a trip down there for
> 
> 
> thanky
> ...



Woohoo Snowys comin over!!! What ya drink babe....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> . Once I get the house situated, I will have a little get together and your all welcomed.


 

I'll bring the Creek..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Sista!  Hope yer enjoyin vacation!






Jeff C. said:


> Sorry I missed ya last nite



 you were preoccupied........ 

ok, I'm outta here, gotta try to get some things accomplished today!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll bring the Creek..



Hey shuggums, bye shuggums!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Timmay gone, my co-workers gone and i still have a long case to do that hasn't even STARTED yet. What a lousy way to start a holiday weekend.
Yara, congrats on the new living quarters!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty ty ty ty
> 
> Ty ty ty to ya too
> 
> ...




 I'm not even sure if this is the right response


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm not even sure if this is the right response


 
You're gonna need a lot more duct tape bro'..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna need a lot more duct tape bro'..



Got any I can Borrow....I'm fresh out


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Afternoon folks...what a week...I'm dun...d-u-n... dun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks...what a week...I'm dun...d-u-n... dun.


 
Somebody get the oven mitts, it's time to get Sweetwater out..


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Somebody get the oven mitts, it's time to get Sweetwater out..



Or tongs....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> *Woohoo!!!!!!! We got the house I liked and now, I am a resident of Savannah, GA!!!*



Congrats!!!!!!now loose your accent


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> It must be down to yer waist by now


 nope, not yet.


Jeff C. said:


> WHAT???? No more MOPPET


no no no...still moppet!


Jeff Raines said:


> Go buy some wahls clippers and do it yourself.
> 
> I wore my hair pretty long for 42 years.Couple years ago had my hair buzzed off.So much easier.
> 4 on top,2 on the sides


it'll all get chopped off one day....just not today.


Keebs said:


> you sure you aren't kin to Nicodemus???



 who knows...maybe.
i didn't have to scalp her so im happy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> nope, not yet.
> 
> no no no...still moppet!
> 
> ...


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

hmm

doing a little family history, apparently someone on dads side spent some time in the same crazy house that the moive "one flew over the cuckoo's nest" was filmed...

see....its really not my fault...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> hmm
> 
> doing a little family history, apparently someone on dads side spent some time in the same crazy house that the moive "one flew over the cuckoo's nest" was filmed...
> 
> see....its really not my fault...



Hhhhmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Ty ty ty ty
> 
> Ty ty ty to ya too
> 
> ...


 aint picky 



Sweetwater said:


> Afternoon folks...what a week...I'm dun...d-u-n... dun.


Heya SW,  its Friday!! 


slip said:


> hmm
> 
> doing a little family history, apparently someone on dads side spent some time in the same crazy house that the moive "one flew over the cuckoo's nest" was filmed...
> 
> see....its really not my fault...



 so that explains it


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll bring the Creek..


Make sure ya bring enuff fir me... i mean me & everyone.


rhbama3 said:


> Timmay gone, my co-workers gone and i still have a long case to do that hasn't even STARTED yet. What a lousy way to start a holiday weekend.
> Yara, congrats on the new living quarters!


Thank ya Bama.


Jeff C. said:


> I'm not even sure if this is the right response


Hhhmmmm...


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're gonna need a lot more duct tape bro'..





Jeff C. said:


> Got any I can Borrow....I'm fresh out





jmfauver said:


> Congrats!!!!!!now loose your accent


Neverrrrrrrrrr 


SnowHunter said:


> aint picky
> 
> 
> Heya SW,  its Friday!!
> ...


 but ya must proceed with caution... I get a little giggly goo.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> but ya must proceed with caution... I get a little giggly goo.



YOU???  Never!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Howdy Keebs, Snowy, Slip, Yara and anyone else I missed.

It's Friday. WWWHHHHOOOOOO.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Keebs, Snowy, Slip, Yara and anyone else I missed.
> 
> It's Friday. WWWHHHHOOOOOO.



I had Friday all week!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Make sure ya bring enuff fir me... i mean me & everyone.
> 
> Thank ya Bama.
> 
> ...



Pretty impressive MMQ there, Yara! Or should we just start calling you GG( Giggly goo) for short?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> I had Friday all week!!



   

Hope it was a good week. I am takin' some time off next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

slip, i don't think you were the only one that had relations there

The Driveler....in a 'NUTSHELL':


<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jReNeEHH2lQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jReNeEHH2lQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Make sure ya bring enuff fir me... i mean me & everyone.
> 
> Thank ya Bama.
> 
> ...


giggly goo 


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Keebs, Snowy, Slip, Yara and anyone else I missed.
> 
> It's Friday. WWWHHHHOOOOOO.


Hey Neil 


rhbama3 said:


> Pretty impressive MMQ there, Yara! Or should we just start calling you GG( Giggly goo) for short?






Jeff C. said:


> slip, i don't think you were the only one that had relations there
> 
> The Driveler....in a 'NUTSHELL':
> 
> ...


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

and a Howdy folks..


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

wow, walked out back to start cutting the grass and a big ol nanny doe was standing on the other side of the fence working her way to the corn....i was 10 yards away talking to her before she walked off....


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> slip, i don't think you were the only one that had relations there
> 
> The Driveler....in a 'NUTSHELL':
> 
> ...



i think i need to watch that moive now....


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> and a Howdy folks..


Hey Kim!  You gettin some time to relax?


slip said:


> wow, walked out back to start cutting the grass and a big ol nanny doe was standing on the other side of the fence working her way to the corn....i was 10 yards away talking to her before she walked off....



kewl!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

Keebs said:


> YOU???  Never!!!


Oh yeaaaaaah!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Keebs, Snowy, Slip, Yara and anyone else I missed.
> 
> It's Friday. WWWHHHHOOOOOO.


Evenin .....


rhbama3 said:


> Pretty impressive MMQ there, Yara! Or should we just start calling you GG( Giggly goo) for short?


What's MMQ?


SnowHunter said:


> giggly goo
> 
> Hey Neil


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

MMQ= Major Multi-Quote!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i think i need to watch that moive now....



yeah Slip...watch that movie!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

afternoon to all the hiding folks,and you yara


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey snowy, keebs, redneck neighbor, bama, slip, yara and everyone else.

Congrats on the house Yara.

Slip....the book is way better than the movie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> yeah Slip...watch that movie!



X2  



jmfauver said:


> afternoon to all the hiding folks,and you yara



AFT...JM....uh....Tiny!!!



Sweetwater said:


> Hey snowy, keebs, redneck neighbor, bama, slip, yara and everyone else.
> 
> Congrats on the house Yara.
> 
> Slip....the book is way better than the movie.



Never read the book....glad to see ya back Sweetwater


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> X2
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bud.


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> AFT...JM....uh....Tiny!!!


Tiny hugh.....guess I need to change the avatar,too many folks ain't scared of me no more


----------



## Sweetwater (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> Tiny hugh.....guess I need to change the avatar,too many folks ain't scared of me no more



Lots of folks look small next to ole' coach(Captain) and crew.

Especially me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

jmfauver said:


> afternoon to all the hiding folks,and you yara


Hey Mike! 


jmfauver said:


> Tiny hugh.....guess I need to change the avatar,too many folks ain't scared of me no more



Lawd, they'd make me feel tinyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 2, 2010)

Sweetwater said:


> Lots of folks look small next to ole' coach(Captain) and crew.
> 
> Especially me.



They posted a picture on the other forum of the guy from CA. that was fishing with them that same day,now he was short....



SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mike!
> 
> 
> Lawd, they'd make me feel tinyyyyyyyyyy



Hey Nic,the picked up the keyboard today ....It made me feel like I was with my 2 brothers though those guys ( captain and crew) still make my brothers look a little small...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> wow, walked out back to start cutting the grass and a big ol nanny doe was standing on the other side of the fence working her way to the corn....i was 10 yards away talking to her before she walked off....




Slip the "Deer Whisperer"!!!




I just gotta ask, what wuz you sayin to her??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip the "Deer Whisperer"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If he told you he would get banned.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Slip the "Deer Whisperer"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thats between me and her.



what up Quack.
still banned from lookin at GON at work?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> thats between me and her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's been havin to read them cheezy detective magazines.


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> He's been havin to read them cheezy detective magazines.








gotta go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> If he told you he would get banned.




   Oh deer!!





slip said:


> thats between me and her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Internet is still down, we have the biggest bunch of idiots for an IT department in the world!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hmmm fried pork chops, peas, black eye peas and cornbread for supper  Now if the cornbread would hurry up and bake  

And topped it all off with fresh homemade butter!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> hmmm fried pork chops, peas, black eye peas and cornbread for supper  Now if the cornbread would hurry up and bake
> 
> And topped it all off with fresh homemade butter!



Sounds good...I'll bring the hard cider. 

Actually...I got outvoted tonight and we are eating chinese.  I like it ok but it don't always like me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> Sounds good...I'll bring the hard cider.
> 
> Actually...I got outvoted tonight and we are eating chinese.  I like it ok but it don't always like me.



We had that last night  Peking Palace in Commerce  It don't like me either, but it was delicious  

I still got a buncha cider left over from before


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> We had that last night  Peking Palace in Commerce  It don't like me either, but it was delicious
> 
> I still got a buncha cider left over from before



The Asian Diner in Jefferson is really pretty good. And they deliver.  Only problem is I get swelled up like a tick from all the salt in it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Sterlo58 said:


> The Asian Diner in Jefferson is really pretty good. And they deliver.  Only problem is I get swelled up like a tick from all the salt in it.



 oh yeah, gotta love the bloating 

but dang, its tasty


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 2, 2010)

Well time to go call it in.
 Back later.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

evening, friends o' mine!
Just got in from da Big House. Now i just gotta hope the beeper don't go off. Waiting on word from Fishbait who is either hunting or on the way.
Thinking hamburger steak and gravy, rice, and zipper pea's cooked with some fresh fatback for supper.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 2, 2010)

just had a smoked meatloaf, fresh green beans from the garden, fresh fried okrie from the garden, mashed taters, fresh ripe maters in buttermilk biscuits with mayo, salt and pepper, sweet tea, chess cake, etc...  

dang i need a nap....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm on my 5th Cold Beverage...including the one's I had while semi-completing my ETERNAL CHORE_(cuttin grass)_ 

Oven Fried Cheeckun waitin' on me though


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm on my 5th Cold Beverage...including the one's I had while semi-completing my ETERNAL CHORE_(cuttin grass)_
> 
> Oven Fried Cheeckun waitin' on me though


Evening Jeff, and all. Daylight is getting thin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Evening Jeff, and all. Daylight is getting thin.



Evenin' HT!!!! Yes it is...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Good day at the range too.


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Internet is still down, we have the biggest bunch of idiots for an IT department in the world!!



Can't you just imagine being those poor folks out there in Yellow Stone..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Can't you just imagine being those poor folks out there in Yellow Stone..


Yep, with all that snow an stuff. Hey mabe Yellow Stone, had yellow snow.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Bamer! Quit rubber neckin an get in here.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

Evening folks..  Been one heck of a week.  Now another day and 2 days off...  Yee Haw


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Can't you just imagine being those poor folks out there in Yellow Stone..


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


x2


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



My best line in a while and he's on vacation...   

I got him good in the backroom before he left though...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dug in like a tick an aint going nowhere.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Evening Yara, you best get a jacket out soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> My best line in a while and he's on vacation...
> 
> I got him good in the backroom before he left though...


 
I hope it had a little sting to it...


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

evenin yall,another round of rain here in central fl.i'm bout sick of it!.


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hope it had a little bite to it...



Fixed it..    Can't have none of that "stingin" business.  Folks may get the wrong impression, or something...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Fixed it..  Can't have none of that "stingin" business. Folks may get the wrong impression, or something...


 
Only an Obama lover would worry about being PC in the backroom..


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only an Obama lover would worry about being PC in the backroom..



Them's fightin words back there...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Them's fightin words back there...


 
So that's why Nic won't ever let Otis be a mod. He saw the bumper sticker on the back of Otis's new truck that says; "Military Soldiers in support of Obama".


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Peeps!! Evenin! Sittin in PCB eating some oysters and shrimp and drainkin a cold one


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So that's why Nic won't ever let Otis be a mod. He saw the bumper sticker on the back of Otis's new truck that says; "Military Soldiers in support of Obama".





Nick's contrary like that...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey Peeps!! Evenin! Sittin in PCB eating some oysters and shrimp and drainkin a cold one


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Dang,Tim...I got your cold one covered but the oysters ......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey Peeps!! Evenin! Sittin in PCB eating some oysters and shrimp and drainkin a cold one


 
Nothin like a mess of crude oil flavored fresh oysters....


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nothin like a mess of crude oil flavored fresh oysters....



Seasoning...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> evenin yall,another round of rain here in central fl.i'm bout sick of it!.


Hey Dawg. You get that boat fixed yet?



bluegrassbowhntr said:


> Hey Peeps!! Evenin! Sittin in PCB eating some oysters and shrimp and drainkin a cold one


You best watch 'em seafoods ater that erl spill bud. Might gives you the high octain trips.



rhbama3 said:


>


Hey Bamer, where you been? Long time.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


>


 needed it after the last two nights of call with you Bro!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey Charley.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

bluegrassbowhntr said:


> needed it after the last two nights of call with you Bro!!



i got 4 more to go.....


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Dawg. You get that boat fixed yet?
> 
> You best watch 'em seafoods ater that erl spill bud. Might gives you the high octain trips.
> 
> Hey Bamer, where you been? Long time.



still pounding away at her ,between the new job i started this week and all the rain we've had not much time!.but i've got 3 days off and a plan.thanks for asking brother.how are you?.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> You best watch 'em seafoods ater that erl spill bud. Might gives you the high octain trips.


 
No open flames in the men's room....


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> still pounding away at her ,between the new job i started this week and all the rain we've had not much time!.but i've got 3 days off and a plan.thanks for asking brother.how are you?.


Doin better naw, Guz a bad spell last wk. Been thinkin bout a flats run. You rekon that spill done kilt it. If not are you up fo it?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No open flames in the men's room....


Perty good'en there Spa,....uh .....MC.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

I have another mixer here, May not see the work place tommorow, May just have to call out and go over gathering at Jake's


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Doin better naw, Guz a bad spell last wk. Been thinkin bout a flats run. You rekon that spill done kilt it. If not are you up fo it?



glad to hear it, the spill hasn't effected the folks around tampa as of lately but idk.sure i'm game tell me when


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Kim, I'm gonna try and ride over there tomorrow..  Should be there around noon and I hope to see ya.    Can't stay long we have a party to go to later in the afternoon...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I have another mixer here, May not see the work place tommorow, May just have to call out and go over gathering at Jake's


That's a good idea there Kim. Remember to take yer claw hammer.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> I have another mixer here, May not see the work place tommorow, May just have to call out and go over gathering at Jake's



it's gonna be a goodun,wish i could make it.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> glad to hear it, the spill hasn't effected the folks around tampa as of lately but idk.sure i'm game tell me when


How bout the last of July, or 1st of Aug? Have boat will travel.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Kim, I'm gonna try and ride over there tomorrow..  Should be there around noon and I hope to see ya.    Can't stay long we have a party to go to later in the afternoon...



10-4 Glen,  I am still up in the air on my eTA right now.  To work or Not to work...  The next hour or so will tell that tale...


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Stealth mode overload.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 2, 2010)

alright folks. I am outta here for a bit....  Laters


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> How bout the last of July, or 1st of Aug? Have boat will travel.



sounds like a good time to me,if your serious i'll send you a pm in the next day or so.work out a few details and make this happen.would love to do some sho nuff fishin with ya!.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> alright folks. I am outta here for a bit....  Laters


Later Kim keeper tween da ditches. Have a good'en.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> alright folks. I am outta here for a bit....  Laters


take care!.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> sounds like a good time to me,if your serious i'll send you a pm in the next day or so.work out a few details and make this happen.would love to do some sho nuff fishin with ya!.


Yep bud! Send it. Been a while since i been there. Hey, my boat er yours? Donzi, or Duracraft? Either way or either one, we go huh? May have to get a good bud from Fitz to go too.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yep bud! Send it. Been a while since i been there. Hey, my boat er yours? Donzi, or Duracraft? Either way or either one, we go huh? May have to get a good bud from Fitz to go too.



yes sir, come on with it. boats dont matter long as we r fishing right,but we can work that out via pm's. hey bring all the buds you can.look forward to meeting you and(them) and maybe if we hold our mouth right we will catch a fish or two!.boy you done got me thinking fishin i'll be in touch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Stealth mode overload.


Just catching up!!

Good evening folks!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good day at the range too.



ya get any pics?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just catching up!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!



Evenin' Rutt!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

howdy rutt,snowy,jeff  hows you folks this evenin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy rutt,snowy,jeff  hows you folks this evenin.



Fine thanks...and you Dawg???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

Mitch 

Andy! 

Jeff 

How yall doin this evenin?


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

wonderful,thank you sir.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin' Rutt!!


Howdy Jeff!!........You all caught up on the grass cutting??


DAWGsfan2 said:


> howdy rutt,snowy,jeff  hows you folks this evenin.


What's up Andy!!.......Been a while!!


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeff!!........You all caught up on the grass cutting??
> What's up Andy!!.......Been a while!!



yeah it's all good.....we's old friends


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mitch
> 
> Andy!
> 
> ...



Hey Snowy!!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> wonderful,thank you sir.



YW, sir!!!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Jeff!!........You all caught up on the grass cutting??
> What's up Andy!!.......Been a while!!



 No...only half way.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 2, 2010)

A lil bit of progress 

took off 3 walls, cut roof angles, and started roofin it


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

Seth, edit your post, you hickorynut head. You just blew up the page!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Seth scale that down


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Nick,

Kick seth for me please.

thanks


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

There, fixed it for you. Post it back if you want to. With a little less fertilizer, please.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2010)

wwoooooooohoooooo dale jr just won 




sorry nick


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Mitch


Hey Snowy!!



DAWGsfan2 said:


> yeah it's all good.....we's old friends


You going to be able to make FPG??



Jeff C. said:


> No...only half way.


Never ending battle!!.........Time you finish up it's time to start all over again!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hey Snowy!!
> 
> You going to be able to make FPG??
> 
> Never ending battle!!.........Time you finish up it's time to start all over again!!




Don't remind me


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

DAWGsfan2 said:


> yes sir, come on with it. boats dont matter long as we r fishing right,but we can work that out via pm's. hey bring all the buds you can.look forward to meeting you and(them) and maybe if we hold our mouth right we will catch a fish or two!.boy you done got me thinking fishin i'll be in touch.


You betcha bud. Lookin fwd to it.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just catching up!!
> 
> Good evening folks!!


Hey Mitch.



SnowHunter said:


> ya get any pics?


No not today. Place was full. Did o.k with the Colt .380 an .44. The 308 an 270 were kicking butt on the 200yd targets. Tight groups. No breeze is a good thing.


----------



## Buck (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow!  I stepped in here a few minutes ago and the page was a mile wide.  Got tired of scrolling and went elsewhere...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 2, 2010)

Drive-by drivel here... just throwin' out some hugs 
Hope y'all are doing well!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 2, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Drive-by drivel here... just throwin' out some hugs
> Hope y'all are doing well!!



Howdy Dixie....this place is vacant!!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Drive-by drivel here... just throwin' out some hugs
> Hope y'all are doing well!!


Hey DD. May your journeys be fun and the food good an tasty as you make your way about.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Dixie....this place is vacant!!!



It's Friday night... most folks prolly got better things to do than hang out online    Me, well I was at the lake earlier but am waitin' on the man to get home from work now, so just hangin' out!



hogtrap44 said:


> Hey DD. May your journeys be fun and the food good an tasty as you make your way about.



Why thank you, and to you as well!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> It's Friday night... most folks prolly got better things to do than hang out online    Me, well I was at the lake earlier but am waitin' on the man to get home from work now, so just hangin' out!
> 
> 
> 
> Why thank you, and to you as well!


Yes Maam.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Wow!  I stepped in here a few minutes ago and the page was a mile wide.  Got tired of scrolling and went elsewhere...


Yep that'll happen ever naw an then.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Eating time again. I enjoy some nites off. Eat an eat.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Mitch.


Howdy Craig!!.....Sorry it took me so long to get back!! I got a little sidetracked in a couple of other threads!!



Dixie Dawg said:


> Drive-by drivel here... just throwin' out some hugs
> Hope y'all are doing well!!


Well hello!! Long time no see!! From the looks of your avatar you are happy, and doing well


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

Dead 


In


Here


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dead
> 
> 
> In
> ...



yeah


i


know


----------



## secondseason (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Dead
> 
> 
> In
> ...



It isn't too bad.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

G'morning
Woke up early tonight,wife and daughters decided it was family game night.So I played sorry and clue until 10:30.

Now sitting behind desk at work,listening to partner crunch some kind of chips from a mexican place.That noise just grates on me.Thinking about pouring coke all over'em to make'em soggy


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> i
> ...




So sing us a song or something.   





secondseason said:


> It isn't too bad.



Too quiet. 

Quit checking my IP woman, I'm me.


----------



## LongLeggedMacDaddy (Jul 2, 2010)

"mr. b's"

"mr. not!"

"o'sar, c'med,  ...      b.d.i.'s!!!"

"lib, mr. b's"


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> G'morning
> Woke up early tonight,wife and daughters decided it was family game night.So I played sorry and clue until 10:30.
> 
> Now sitting behind desk at work,listening to partner crunch some kind of chips from a mexican place.That noise just grates on me.Thinking about pouring coke all over'em to make'em soggy




i feel yer pain...i hate listening to people eat


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> So sing us a song or something.



NO! and if anyone else trys ill scalp em with a butter knife.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

Good grief. You know I'm bored when I'm instant messaging with Otis on Facebook.  


15 more minutes til I administer eardrops to the youngest, then I can call it a night.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep, happens to me all the time.


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Howdy Craig!!.....Sorry it took me so long to get back!! I got a little sidetracked in a couple of other threads!!
> 
> Well hello!! Long time no see!! From the looks of your avatar you are happy, and doing well





turtlebug said:


> Dead
> 
> 
> In
> ...


Huh, live over here.



slip said:


> yeah
> 
> 
> i
> ...


No you don't.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

secondseason said:


> It isn't too bad.


Sometimes quiet is a good thing!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> NO! and if anyone else trys ill scalp em with a butter knife.





You talkin` to me???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i feel yer pain...i hate listening to people eat


forks clinking on plates,spoons in metal bowls


----------



## secondseason (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief. You know I'm bored when I'm instant messaging with Otis on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 15 more minutes til I administer eardrops to the youngest, then I can call it a night.



  I used up all of my energy in Treasure Isle so I closed up FB for the evening.  

Night folks!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief. You know I'm bored when I'm instant messaging with Otis on Facebook.
> 
> 
> 15 more minutes til I administer eardrops to the youngest, then I can call it a night.


Hey, try some push ups, sit ups, an jump rope. You'll be good as new in no time flat.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You talkin` to me???



I don't think slip was but I need to. 

What's your feelings on 100% Alpaca wool as opposed to Merino?  





secondseason said:


> I used up all of my energy in Treasure Isle so I closed up FB for the evening.
> 
> Night folks!




Well I haven't been on Facebook in ages. Then I started getting texts today telling me I needed to log on. I just laughed. 

G'night D. Sweet dreams.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Good grief. You know I'm bored when I'm instant messaging with Otis on Facebook.


You need help.......Fast!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

slip said:


> i feel yer pain...i hate listening to people eat


No mo Waffle House fo you then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> What's your feelings on 100% Alpaca wool as opposed to Merino?





Just as warm, just as good a quality,but  a whole lot more expensive though.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey, try some push ups, sit ups, an jump rope. You'll be good as new in no time flat.



I don't want to be "good as new".   

I was up at 2:30am Friday morning, working by 4:00am, back home by noon. Crocheting scarves and reading most of the day. Packing Fishbait up to send him off to Wobbert-Woo  for the weekend and now I'm just waiting to give the last meds of the day so I can crash. 

Of course so I can be back up by 7 to give more meds.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You need help.......Fast!!



I know. 





Nicodemus said:


> Just as warm, just as good a quality,but  a whole lot more expensive though.



It's easier to find Alpaca in woodland colors than Merino right now. 

Oh well. It'll be warm either way.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> I don't want to be "good as new".
> 
> I was up at 2:30am Friday morning, working by 4:00am, back home by noon. Crocheting scarves and reading most of the day. Packing Fishbait up to send him off to Wobbert-Woo  for the weekend and now I'm just waiting to give the last meds of the day so I can crash.
> 
> Of course so I can be back up by 7 to give more meds.


Got to keep up wid doz meds. Very important fo the healing process. So be sweet.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nick, you gonna be at the Blast?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey again Bamer3.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi peeps!
Just sitting here chatting with Fishbait. been an intersting day......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey again Bamer3.



evening, HT!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Nick, you gonna be at the Blast?





Yep. All three days. I`ll have a booth there.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 2, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Got to keep up wid doz meds. Very important fo the healing process. So be sweet.



Trust me. I am. I NEVER want to see my daughter in that much pain again.  That poor kid. Had to take her to the Doc Thursday. She had an earache so badly that her ear was bright red. Looked like someone had smacked her upside the head.  She had a 102 fever and just looked pittiful.  Inner and Middle ear infection. She's on oral antibiotics and antibiotic drops. I'm gonna make sure she gets cleared up. 

Cause I'm going after some hogs next weekend.  

Wobbert-Woo  
Could you please quit spying on me and tell Fishbait I've gone to bed?

Please?

Thank you


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 2, 2010)

Who still awake???


----------



## slip (Jul 2, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> You talkin` to me???


you get to singin...ill scalp you too!






hogtrap44 said:


> No mo Waffle House fo you then.


 Howdy HT.


turtlebug said:


> Trust me. I am. I NEVER want to see my daughter in that much pain again.  That poor kid. Had to take her to the Doc Thursday. She had an earache so badly that her ear was bright red. Looked like someone had smacked her upside the head.  She had a 102 fever and just looked pittiful.  Inner and Middle ear infection. She's on oral antibiotics and antibiotic drops. I'm gonna make sure she gets cleared up.
> 
> Cause I'm going after some hogs next weekend.
> 
> ...



those are NO fun.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> Hi peeps!
> Just sitting here chatting with Fishbait. been an intersting day......


Howdy Robert!!.........Yes it has!!....I'll be glad when my help comes back to work next week!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm on call the weekend of the BLAST, but gonna swap that Saturday so i can go.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm on call the weekend of the BLAST, but gonna swap that Saturday so i can go.



sure ya are Mr Pickens


----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2010)




----------



## Hankus (Jul 2, 2010)

3peat now  fer certain


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 2, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who still awake???



I'll be awake until 2:00 tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Jul 2, 2010)

2 more piles burned! 
Who's still up??


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm on call the weekend of the BLAST, but gonna swap that Saturday so i can go.



That's what you think.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Trust me. I am. I NEVER want to see my daughter in that much pain again.  That poor kid. Had to take her to the Doc Thursday. She had an earache so badly that her ear was bright red. Looked like someone had smacked her upside the head.  She had a 102 fever and just looked pittiful.  Inner and Middle ear infection. She's on oral antibiotics and antibiotic drops. I'm gonna make sure she gets cleared up.


 Hope she is feeling better soon!!



YaraG. said:


> Who still awake???


Still here for a little while!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> Who still awake???



I am...



slip said:


> you get to singin...ill scalp you too!



I`ll make it a point to keep hushed up!  



rhbama3 said:


> I'm on call the weekend of the BLAST, but gonna swap that Saturday so i can go.



Look forward to seein` you there!


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 2 more piles burned!
> Who's still up??



keebs


tomorow im building a pen (for 21 days or so) for the new royal palm turkey im getting


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope she is feeling better soon!!
> 
> Still here for a little while!!



Thanks 



Okay well, I'm out. Yall have a good one.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I am...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoa


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm on call the weekend of the BLAST, but gonna swap that Saturday so i can go.


... hope to see you there!!



Hankus said:


> sure ya are Mr Pickens


not sure where to jump in here, but howdy Hankus!!


Jeff Raines said:


> I'll be awake until 2:00 tomorrow afternoon





Keebs said:


> 2 more piles burned!
> Who's still up??


Hey Darlin!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> That's what you think.


Hope the young'un kicks that ear ache soon!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope she is feeling better soon!!
> 
> Still here for a little while!!


Hey 



Nicodemus said:


> I am...
> I`ll make it a point to keep hushed up!
> Look forward to seein` you there!


Been fishin?? 



slip said:


> keebs
> 
> 
> tomorow im building a pen (for 21 days or so) for the new royal palm turkey im getting


It's going to take you 21 days to build it?  
I've never heard of that kind, I'll have to go check it out.........


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> evening, HT!


Hey Robert, i sho like them bucktails. Got a few big shellcrackers wid de featherd one.



Nicodemus said:


> Yep. All three days. I`ll have a booth there.


Good. I want to get one of them fine knives.



turtlebug said:


> Trust me. I am. I NEVER want to see my daughter in that much pain again.  That poor kid. Had to take her to the Doc Thursday. She had an earache so badly that her ear was bright red. Looked like someone had smacked her upside the head.  She had a 102 fever and just looked pittiful.  Inner and Middle ear infection. She's on oral antibiotics and antibiotic drops. I'm gonna make sure she gets cleared up.
> 
> Cause I'm going after some hogs next weekend.
> 
> ...


Good luck with yer daughter's health, and get that big hog. Wanna here "black hog down".



YaraG. said:


> Who still awake???


 Me,...BOO


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 3, 2010)

buck#4 said:


> Can't you just imagine being those poor folks out there in Yellow Stone..



Knucklehead.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Hope the young'un kicks that ear ache soon!!
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...



no no, the turkey will be in there for 21 days before added to the rest of the flock.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> you get to singin...ill scalp you too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yyyy it's Slipola, How you been bud? Garden doing o.k?


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Yyyy it's Slipola, How you been bud? Garden doing o.k?



been good man..been good...you?

garden is going good...chased a doe out today she didnt want to leave at all!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> 2 more piles burned!
> Who's still up??


Hi ya Keebs, Thought about you today.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> whoa



What you whoain` at? 



Keebs said:


> Hope the young'un kicks that ear ache soon!!
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...





i went for a while this mornin`, and that`s the first time this particular place didn`t give me a mess of fish. I did catch one big gar though. Check out my Coozie thread.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> been good man..been good...you?
> 
> garden is going good...chased a doe out today she didnt want to leave at all!


Man that's almost a too easy target not to bust.


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Man that's almost a too easy target not to bust.



cant say i didnt think about it!

too many people around though.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> What you whoain` at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, is you gonna eat that Gar? You know they good don't ya?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> cant say i didnt think about it!
> 
> too many people around though.


Yep, crossbow time bud.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> i went for a while this mornin`, and that`s the first time this particular place didn`t give me a mess of fish. I did catch one big gar though. Check out my Coozie thread.



Cooze appears to be having some grand adventures with you Nic


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Wow, is you gonna eat that Gar? You know they good don't ya?




I`m gonna give em a try before the summer is over.




Jeff Raines said:


> Cooze appears to be having some grand adventures with you Nic



Ol` Cooz and me are thicker`n thieves!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Back in a few,donut run to the QT


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m gonna give em a try before the summer is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cut out the backstraps to fry, good eats! Fastest way i've found is with sheet metal sissors. Works good.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

dum de dum dum blah!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Back in a few,donut run to the QT


Hey Jeff. Hurry up ever chance you get naw.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dum de dum dum blah!!


Hey ya Snowster.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Dixie Dawg said:


> Drive-by drivel here... just throwin' out some hugs
> Hope y'all are doing well!!


 Glad ya stopped by Sista!!!!


hogtrap44 said:


> Hey ya Snowster.



Heya Craig!!! Feelin much better now? 

Sounds like it was a good day at the range


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> dum de dum dum blah!!



howdy Snowy.


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll be awake until 2:00 tomorrow afternoon





Keebs said:


> 2 more piles burned!
> Who's still up??





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope she is feeling better soon!!
> 
> Still here for a little while!!





Nicodemus said:


> I am...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Robert, i sho like them bucktails. Got a few big shellcrackers wid de featherd one.
> 
> Good. I want to get one of them fine knives.
> 
> ...



You all have permission from me to go to sleep....nightn ya'll.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Hey Jeff. Hurry up ever chance you get naw.



I did


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You all have permission from me to go to sleep....nightn ya'll.



Th folks in Cobb,Paulding,parts of Cherokee counties would get real mad and possibly sick  if I fall asleep on the job


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I did


Good man!
Johnny on da spot. Care to come dis way Monday fo a lil snake hunt?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 3, 2010)

Alright folks tired of trying to keep these heavy eyelids open!!........I think I'm going to go spend some quality time with my pillow!!.........Good night!!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

YaraG. said:


> You all have permission from me to go to sleep....nightn ya'll.


Well, nite nite Yara. May all yer dreams be sweet. Remember to brush doz toofes.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

hogtrap44 said:


> Good man!
> Johnny on da spot. Care to come dis way Monday fo a lil snake hunt?


I'll still be on shift until noon Monday...Then to parents and fix the storm door I hung.They can see a little daylight coming thru the top right corner where door meets frame


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks tired of trying to keep these heavy eyelids open!!........I think I'm going to go spend some quality time with my pillow!!.........Good night!!


Nite Mitch, hope tommorrow is a gooden.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks tired of trying to keep these heavy eyelids open!!........I think I'm going to go spend some quality time with my pillow!!.........Good night!!



night rutt


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> I'll still be on shift until noon Monday...Then to parents and fix the storm door I hung.They can see a little daylight coming thru the top right corner where door meets frame


Do a bit of shimming, then re-hang door?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> howdy Snowy.


Hey Slip  I made some progress on da coop  Gonna hafta spend some $ and get a sheet of plywood though  


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Alright folks tired of trying to keep these heavy eyelids open!!........I think I'm going to go spend some quality time with my pillow!!.........Good night!!


Night Mitch! 


YaraG. said:


> You all have permission from me to go to sleep....nightn ya'll.



Night YaraSista


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

okay, Fishbait has gone to bed. Somebody elses turn to entertain me.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, Fishbait has gone to bed. Somebody elses turn to entertain me.



Heeeeeeeeeeey Wingman!  Shouldn't you be asleep?


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, Fishbait has gone to bed. Somebody elses turn to entertain me.


We'll giver our best shot. So,...what you wanna shoot?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

WAKE UP you sleepy heads!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeey Wingman!  Shouldn't you be asleep?



i should be, but i'm still trying to unwind from the week. The phone rang once earlier and it was the hospital. I kept waiting on it to ring again or for the beeper to go off but it hasn't. A very rare mistaken phone call i hope.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2010)

slip said:


> no no, the turkey will be in there for 21 days before added to the rest of the flock.


OoohhK, gotcha......... 



hogtrap44 said:


> Hi ya Keebs, Thought about you today.


Yeah??  Nitemarin in the day time?!?! 



Nicodemus said:


> What you whoain` at?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll do just that........... 



SnowHunter said:


> dum de dum dum blah!!


ohrealllyyyyyy 



YaraG. said:


> You all have permission from me to go to sleep....nightn ya'll.


why thank you........... it won't be long........... 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, Fishbait has gone to bed. Somebody elses turn to entertain me.



this work?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> WAKE UP you sleepy heads!


 I'm dozin at the keyboard... not much longer for me 


rhbama3 said:


> i should be, but i'm still trying to unwind from the week. The phone rang once earlier and it was the hospital. I kept waiting on it to ring again or for the beeper to go off but it hasn't. A very rare mistaken phone call i hope.



Ahh, well, much needed downtime for ya  enjoy it while ya can


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> OoohhK, gotcha.........
> 
> 
> Yeah??  Nitemarin in the day time?!?!
> ...



Heeeeeeeeey Sista!!!!  

Yup, really


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 3, 2010)

okay, i'm headed to bed. My knee has been killing me all week. Hope i can stay off it most of the weekend.
night, ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Heeeeeeeeey Sista!!!!
> 
> Yup, really


Think Ima gonna call it a night too! 



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm headed to bed. My knee has been killing me all week. Hope i can stay off it most of the weekend.
> night, ya'll!



nite Bama!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad ya stopped by Sista!!!!
> 
> 
> Heya Craig!!! Feelin much better now?
> ...


Yep fine, but full. I go back soon.



rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm headed to bed. My knee has been killing me all week. Hope i can stay off it most of the weekend.
> night, ya'll!


Tak'er easy Robert. We'll see ya on da flip flop.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Jul 3, 2010)

Keebs said:


> Think Ima gonna call it a night too!
> 
> 
> 
> nite Bama!


See Ya Keebs. No nitemares, just sweet dreams. Have a pleasant day coming.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 3, 2010)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i'm headed to bed. My knee has been killing me all week. Hope i can stay off it most of the weekend.
> night, ya'll!


Night Wingman 


Keebs said:


> Think Ima gonna call it a night too!
> 
> 
> 
> nite Bama!



aww don't be sad Sista  Night!!!

Think its time for me to hit the rack too. Yall have a goodun!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

nite snowy


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

We gots to hurry and kill this thread off


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2010)

yall shore do



Mornen to me since I'm the only one here at the moment


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Mornin' Hankus  anything good happening around here?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 3, 2010)

Too quiet in here.....gonna go take a walk on the beach and poke dead things with a stick. Holler at y'all later!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning Folks

Well SGG got me last night. Rubber snake in the shower tied to string, taped to door.. Yes I screamed like a little girl, so its on again.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Morning Folks
> 
> Well SGG got me last night. Rubber snake in the shower tied to string, taped to door.. Yes I screamed like a little girl, so its on again.



Noooo Douge


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Noooo Douge



She said I did some kind of dance while I was trying to get away from it, but I think she was telling a lie. Bad thing was we were talking about snakes all day at work.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 3, 2010)

Morning folks..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> She said I did some kind of dance while I was trying to get away from it, but I think she was telling a lie. Bad thing was we were talking about snakes all day at work.


I tried the saran wrap on the toilet last night,to get any of the females at my house.Didn't work.



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..



Mornin Kim


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning folks..


Mornin Kim



Jeff Raines said:


> I tried the saran wrap on the toilet last night,to get any of the females at my house.Didn't work.




The new electrican here is scared of spiders. So I think I am gona get him one day next week. Tanner has a remote controled Tarantula. I'm gona hide it under suply cabnet and sit at my desk and wait on him to come in.

Still gota come up with a good one for SGG. Think I'm gona tell her she can get a new purse, but cancel her credit card at the last minute.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Mornin' Fellars!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

dougefresh said:


> Still gota come up with a good one for SGG. Think I'm gona tell her she can get a new purse, but cancel her credit card at the last minute.



I bet she'd get maaaaaad


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Fellars!



Hey Jeff


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' Fellars!


What up Jeff



Jeff Raines said:


> I bet she'd get maaaaaad


Yep, but it would be funny to me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Let's knock this one out,I'm gonna go ahead and start another thread,so it'll be ready


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

9 more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff Raines said:


> Hey Jeff





dougefresh said:


> What up Jeff
> 
> 
> Yep, but it would be funny to me.



Good Mornin' Jeff R and Doug....what y'all up to???


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeff C. said:


> Good Mornin' Jeff R and Doug....what y'all up to???



Tryin to stay awake,been a slow night


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah I know...there wasn't anyone in here earlier last night!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

I was watching wipeout on hulu


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2010)

Dang..just looked back they were on later, but for a while it was plumb dead.


----------



## DAWGsfan2 (Jul 3, 2010)

howdie,how's erybody doing this fine mornin.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm bettin tomorrow will be real slow too,with everyone at parties and get togethers.
But I'll be here at work


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2010)

looks like I'm 1,000.   Good morning and good night...back to bed!


----------

